# July 27, 2022 AEW Dynamite Fight For The Fallen Discussion Thread: Danielson/Garcia, Moxley/RUSH, Starks/Danhausen, Rosa/Miyu, Swerve/Nese & Sterling



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The American Dragon Reemerges!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551019502782930944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551027571696889861


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Graphics of the matches. Bottom two are Rampage (Ethan Page and Leon Ruffin recently had a really good match on Dark so they're running it back on TV).

Great to see TK so high on Rush already. He's shown his great qualities as a heel in his few appearances and was even a dick to his brother Dragon Lee on the ROH PPV last night.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Does Danhausen get FTW title and is HOOK involved in the finish leading to Team Tazz issues?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Few things.

1. I've been cursing at twitter trying to get every individual graphic for this stupid card. If Elon adds an embed multiple tweets button I'll never complain about a billionaire again.

2. I'm going to marry you @Chelsea for saving me from having to go through the pain staking process of having to do multiple individual posts simply so people get their graphics


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought the last Danielson vs Garcia match was a little disappointing, so hopefully they redeem themselves with a banger.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Danielson squashing this jabroni, pls.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm going to marry you @Chelsea for saving me from having to go through the pain staking process of having to do multiple individual posts simply so people get their graphics


I am blushing


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Having Mox and Danielson each in singles matches is a step in the right direction. Getting back to stars giving banger matches is what AEW was built on. 

Rest of the card looks weak tho. 2 comedy matches (Danhausen and Sterling) and a womens match…AEW can do better than that tho at least Danhausen is a device to get Hook v Starks


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> Danielson squashing this jabroni, pls.


No, Daniel Garcia is a rising young star in AEW and a great worker too.

Anything less than 10 minutes for their match would be a disgrace and a disappointment.

Hopefully, we end up getting a competitive 15+ minute match for Bryan Danielson vs Daniel Garcia because that's what the wrestling audience wants here


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

I thought the last Bryan and Garcia match was disappointing, hopefully this one is better.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

No Wardlow for a second week running? Are they actually retarded?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> No Wardlow for a second week running? Are they actually retarded?


Think they just might be 

If he doesn't show again then would be mind boggling.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chelsea said:


> I am blushing


What if I want to marry you instead ?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> No Wardlow for a second week running? Are they actually retarded?


He almost certainly will have a match the following week as it will be "Championship Week".


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> No Wardlow for a second week running? Are they actually retarded?


Yes.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What if I want to marry you instead ?


That sounds really *H*ooked*O*n*T*huganomics


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow had a vignette on Rampage basically saying he wants challengers from any roster aka he's bringing back the TNT open challenge by the sounds of it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chelsea said:


> That sounds really *H*ooked*O*n*T*huganomics


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

No Name Jobbers vs Champions night?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'll be watching a full AEW show for the first time since Forbidden Door. This looks very high quality.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551628598003449856*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I have never even heard of Rush. Why is he fighting for their world championship?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> 2. I'm going to marry you @Chelsea for saving me from having to go through the pain staking process of having to do multiple individual posts *simply so people get their graphics*


*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458174658801459206
*


Irish Jet said:


> I have never even heard of Rush. Why is he fighting for their world championship?
> *
> *


*

He's a great indie wrestler that had a top match at the ROH PPV, but the AEW audience doesn't know who the fuck he is and this is terribly RUSHED hotshotting for the sake of giving Moxley a match that doesn't completely suck.*


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> I have never even heard of Rush. Why is he fighting for their world championship?


haha its so bad. They are just throwing matches together. Nobody knows half these people


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rush beat Penta on Dynamite a couple of weeks back.


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> I have never even heard of Rush. Why is he fighting for their world championship?


Because it's just the weekly show and they need to feed someone to Mox.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

midgetlover69 said:


> haha its so bad. They are just throwing matches together. Nobody knows half these people


Rush had had at least 4 appearances on AEW TV in the last 7 weeks. If one ACTUALLY watches AEW, one should know a little about him already.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

AEW is so directionless right now, that card looks awful


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> Rush had had at least 4 appearances on AEW TV in the last 7 weeks. If one ACTUALLY watches AEW, one should know a little about him already.


4 appearances in 7 weeks gets you an aew title shot lol!


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Literally have never seen him before


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> AEW is so directionless right now, that card looks awful


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> No, Daniel Garcia is a rising young star in AEW and a great worker too.
> 
> Anything less than 10 minutes for their match would be a disgrace and a disappointment.
> 
> Hopefully, we end up getting a competitive 15+ minute match for Bryan Danielson vs Daniel Garcia because that's what the wrestling audience wants here


You, and all the people liking this comment, just don’t get it. This is why Danielson went from bringing in an all time high rating to being in segments that constantly lose viewers.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> You, and all the people liking this comment, just don’t get it. This is why Danielson went from bringing in an all time high rating to being in segments that constantly lose viewers.


A 10 minute match between Garcia and Bryan is more than fair. Garcia is a midcard talent at this stage. And has potential.

You just personally hate Garcia so you want him buried. You don't care about viewers.

You need to give fresh young talent chances dude. You can't just bury every early 20s guy cause they aren't as good as the old guys yet


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> A 10 minute match between Garcia and Bryan is more than fair. Garcia is a midcard talent at this stage. And has potential.
> 
> You just personally hate Garcia so you want him buried. You don't care about viewers.


It isn’t “fair”. Bryan, since jobbing to Page, has done nothing but face jabronis. Here, after a bit of break, he comes back to do the same thing instead of coming back to a hot angle. That’s why he’s lost any star power he had, and he did have some as he got AEW to an all time high rating. Name one big match or feud he’s won. He hasn’t, and it’s been almost a year since he joined.

I don’t hate anyone in this company. I just don’t care for the majority of them.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> It isn’t “fair”. Bryan, since jobbing to Page, has done nothing but face jabronis. Here, after a bit of break, he comes back to do the same thing instead of coming back to a hot angle. That’s why he’s lost any star power he had, and he did have some as he got AEW to an all time high rating. Name one big match or feud he’s won. He hasn’t, and it’s been almost a year since he joined.
> 
> I don’t hate anyone in this company. I just don’t care for the majority of them.


This isn't random though. Since they are obviously continuing JAS BCC. That's more infuriating than these two having a match you and I won't remember in 2 weeks 

You are correct Bryan needs to start winning feuds though.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> This isn't random though. Since they are obviously continuing JAS BCC. That's more infuriating than these two having a match you and I won't remember in 2 weeks
> 
> You are correct Bryan needs to start winning feuds though.


Problem is, he’s not even the main guy in this trash faction war. He’s now taking a back seat to Regal (who I like), Moxley and Kingston. Why? He’s better than all of them.

Also, this mindset of excusing stupid shit because “we won’t remember it” that has plagued wrestling in the past decade plus is a huge problem, and why hardly anyone gets over anymore. It all adds up when you do stupid shit time and time again.

What’s his biggest moment so far? His debut? Losing to Page? Failing to beat Omega? It’s been almost a year and there’s nothing. At least Punk’s done something because he knows he can’t be jobbing so soon.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> Problem is, he’s not even the main guy in this trash faction war. He’s now taking a back seat to Regal (who I like), Moxley and Kingston. Why? He’s better than all of them.
> 
> Also, this mindset of excusing stupid shit because “we won’t remember it” that has plagued wrestling in the past decade plus is a huge problem, and why hardly anyone gets over anymore. It all adds up when you do stupid shit time and time again.
> 
> What’s his biggest moment so far? His debut? Losing to Page? Failing to beat Omega? It’s been almost a year and there’s nothing. At least Punk’s done something because he knows he can’t be jobbing so soon.


I'm more arguing the logic of Bryan killing a career. It took a year for Hobbs to recover from cassidy squashing him. Garcia isn't some comedy clown. He is someone you can use to make your workhorse titles mean something. Similar to benoit or hardy or styles when he put the x division on the map. I hate squashing young kids. It's a Vince trope. Garcia can easily be a future TNT, IC, US champ. Can't do that if you consistently geek him out.

I'm not arguing that Bryan isn't like Jericho when he wasn't the glory whore he is now


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Scuba Steve said:


> Rush had had at least 4 appearances on AEW TV in the last 7 weeks. If one ACTUALLY watches AEW, one should know a little about him already.


Too true

he was in a signing segment (VIDEO PACKAGESSSS!)

he interfered in 2 matches

he had a match with Penta

and he had a match at the ROH PPV

if you watch, you'll know a little bit about him - not his whole life story or anything, but a little of his motivation and who he is aligning himself with


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm more arguing the logic of Bryan killing a career. It took a year for Hobbs to recover from cassidy squashing him. Garcia isn't some comedy clown. He is someone you can use to make your workhorse titles mean something. Similar to benoit or hardy or styles when he put the x division on the map. I hate squashing young kids. It's a Vince trope. Garcia can easily be a future TNT, IC, US champ. Can't do that if you consistently geek him out.
> 
> I'm not arguing that Bryan isn't like Jericho when he wasn't the glory whore he is now


A few things. First, a nobody losing quickly to one of the biggest names in the company isn't career killing. Second, it's on his past near year booking that he needs some convincing victories. You don't want Omega or Page dropping the belt to Bryan? Don't put him in a match with them as soon as he joins then. You don't want Bryan to squash a nobody who some like? Don't have Bryan job and waste time for nearly a year then because he needs quite convincing win. Struggling with EVERYONE is stupid.

The obvious thing to do would not have him wrestle at all, and save his matches for big shows after building them with promos, brawls, etc.

You don't have to worry anyway as it will be competitive, it will be boring, and it will carry on killing any star power Bryan had left. This nonsense will carry on taking years off his career, too. Fantastic.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> A few things. First, a nobody losing quickly to one of the biggest names in the company isn't career killing. Second, it's on his past near year booking that he needs some convincing victories. You don't want Omega or Page dropping the belt to Bryan? Don't put him in a match with them as soon as he joins then. You don't want Bryan to squash a nobody who some like? Don't have Bryan job and waste time for nearly a year then because he needs quite convincing win. Struggling with EVERYONE is stupid.
> 
> The obvious thing to do would not have him wrestle at all, and save his matches for big shows after building them with promos, brawls, etc.
> 
> You don't have to worry anyway as it will be competitive, it will be boring, and it will carry on killing any star power Bryan had left. This nonsense will carry on taking years off his career, too. Fantastic.


This is why it took me years to appreciate Bryan. Y'all are so dramatic and treat him like he is the second coming. Jim Cornette needs to come after this guy big Time.

Bryan is already cemented. I don't care about his legacy. I want him to do his job and entertain me


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Looks like a good show. The women's match should be an amazing rematch. Rush vs Moxley and Danielson vs Garcia should be really strong.

Also, call me crazy but I could see Danhausen winning the FTW Title with Hook's help. It's not like Starks needs it, and Danhausen could probably do some funny stuff as a "champion".


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice to have Danielson back. Hope he stays healthy. 

But is it weird that the thing I am most excited for is Starks Vs. Danhausen and the potential set up for Hook Vs. Starks for the FTW title?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I just hope this show is good. The discourse around AEW always whiplashes heavily based on the quality of Dynamite and I've gotten my fill of doom and gloom.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The card looks mostly OK. It certainly is good to have Danielson back and I'm eager to see how Miyu takes advantage of this opportunity. What I don't like is why is Rush suddenly in a world title match with no build?

And Wardlow better show up this week. I cannot believe LEON FUCKING RUFF is advertised on this card and Wardlow isn't. Tony will just put anybody on TV. His ADD is going to kill this company if not contained.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Jedah said:


> The card looks mostly OK. It certainly is good to have Danielson back and I'm eager to see how Miyu takes advantage of this opportunity. What I don't like is why is Rush suddenly in a world title match with no build?
> 
> And Wardlow better show up this week. I cannot believe LEON FUCKING RUFF is advertised on this card and Wardlow isn't. Tony will just put anybody on TV. His ADD is going to kill this company if not contained.


Leon's on rampage not Dynamite


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> The card looks mostly OK. It certainly is good to have Danielson back and I'm eager to see how Miyu takes advantage of this opportunity. What I don't like is why is Rush suddenly in a world title match with no build?
> 
> And Wardlow better show up this week. I cannot believe LEON FUCKING RUFF is advertised on this card and Wardlow isn't. Tony will just put anybody on TV. His ADD is going to kill this company if not contained.


The Dynamite card is honestly really good.

Tony Khan knows what he's doing since the company isn't in any danger at all.

It's definitely acceptable that Leon Ruff is on the show this week.

It's not the end of the world if Wardlow doesn't appear on Dynamite


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> Leon's on rampage not Dynamite


My mistake. Still only marginally better. Rampage needs help and Leon Ruff ain't it.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

.christopher. said:


> A few things. First, a nobody losing quickly to one of the biggest names in the company isn't career killing. Second, it's on his past near year booking that he needs some convincing victories. You don't want Omega or Page dropping the belt to Bryan? Don't put him in a match with them as soon as he joins then. You don't want Bryan to squash a nobody who some like? Don't have Bryan job and waste time for nearly a year then because he needs quite convincing win. Struggling with EVERYONE is stupid.
> 
> The obvious thing to do would not have him wrestle at all, and save his matches for big shows after building them with promos, brawls, etc.
> 
> You don't have to worry anyway as it will be competitive, it will be boring, and it will carry on killing any star power Bryan had left. This nonsense will carry on taking years off his career, too. Fantastic.


Your first issue is you have a personal opinion of Garcia, fine. But the company has promoted Garcia far differently than you view him and for whatever reason you either can't admit that or have failed to see it. They are invested in Garcia as a talent so burying him is not likely to happen. 

You also have personal opinions on how Bryan should be presented but it largely ignores Bryan's own personal opinions and how he has been clear about working with young talent and kicking their fn heads in. This is what he wants yet you want to be mad at AEW for working to use him as he wishes to used.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Jedah said:


> My mistake. Still only marginally better. Rampage needs help and Leon Ruff ain't it.


Think that match isn't about Leon, it's about All Ego. Leon just happens to be there.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

midgetlover69 said:


> haha its so bad. They are just throwing matches together. Nobody knows half these people


This is why aew is lagging bad, it's same old shit with tk, jobber vs main roster talent in heatless predictable match and then thrown together rushed heatless matches between two good performers for the sake of pleasing meltzer's love of workrate.

They should be constantly featuring their top stars every week and not feeling obliged to make everyone on the roster happy at the cost of entertainment.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Dizzie said:


> This is why aew is lagging bad, it's same old shit with tk, jobber vs main roster talent in heatless predictable match and then thrown together rushed heatless matches between two good performers for the sake of pleasing meltzer's love of workrate.
> 
> They should be constantly featuring their top stars every week and not feeling obliged to make everyone on the roster happy at the cost of entertainment.


yea the roster size has a lot to do with it as well. They have to use everyone but its impossible to build up this many guys and tony kahn is nowhere near talented enough to make it work

Like this guy "rush" is with andrade but why not just have andrade be in the match instead lol! There was 0 reason to sign him


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Some matches are supporting existing storylines. The women had a non-title match on Dark that was taped from Japan. As a result they are now doing a title match. That is a standard wrestling story progression that dates back as far as the 1980s at least. 

Every other match is supported by angles from the past week or two. Except for Moxley vs. Rush. 

Are they all on my wish list to see? No. Not the Swerve handicap match for sure. They have done angles over the last couple weeks to set it up. Maybe Starla & Hobbs interfere setting up a match.

Perhaps Nese finds a partner he knows like Caleb Konley. He recently worked a Dark taping. He is also Mr. Statlander if Wikipedia is accurate and up-to-date. Nese and Ari Daivari look like the most experienced team Konley has been involved with. That team was almost entirely in WWE and I had never known that until looking it up on Wrestlingdata.com just now in Nese’s history. The team of Nese & Konley were part of the Premier Athletic Brand.

They were both in Evolve and Dragon Gate with other members like Brian Cage, Trent Baretta, Su Yung and SoCal Val. I have already spent too much time on the match and possible outcomes.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

midgetlover69 said:


> yea the roster size has a lot to do with it as well. They have to use everyone but its impossible to build up this many guys and tony kahn is nowhere near talented enough to make it work
> 
> Like this guy "rush" is with andrade but why not just have andrade be in the match instead lol! There was 0 reason to sign him


Andrade is injured. It looks like he will return for Flair’s retirement match on Sunday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am an AEW fan but have been disinterested since Danielson went down. Happy to see he is back and hopefully we see him super pissed that the Best Wrestler in BCC is the only one w/o a title.























So I'm here for Danielson and staying for Yamashita, Starks, Rush, and even Danhausen. he's my guilty pleasure, I suppose.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Possibly some clarification on Luchasaurus tomorrow. It'd be funny if he turned face/heel every week, not knowing whose side to be on.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552004881812262917


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Possibly some clarification on Luchasaurus tomorrow. It'd be funny if he turned face/heel every week, not knowing whose side to be on.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552004881812262917


I wonder if it's live or prerecorded. He def. does need to improve on his promos and I believe he has been a bit and still can.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Possibly some clarification on Luchasaurus tomorrow. It'd be funny if he turned face/heel every week, not knowing whose side to be on.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552004881812262917


I don't share your outlook on getting clarification on Luchasauras tomorrow. I expect the waters to stay muddied before we get true clarification as to where or who he stands with. I would guess any clarification would likely happen at either QbtL or All Out. 

I do expect a few complaints because unfortunately wrestling fans have little patience to let things play out before passing judgment.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Is there a reason every Dynamite seemingly has a special name now?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Scuba Steve said:


> Think that match isn't about Leon, it's about All Ego. Leon just happens to be there.


Obviously, but All Ego just lost to pockets a couple of weeks ago, and a victory against a nobody like Leon doesn't help.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> Is there a reason every Dynamite seemingly has a special name now?


Idk, Maybe you new to AEW. 

Fight for the Fallen and Fyter Fest have been annual summer episodes.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Jedah said:


> Obviously, but All Ego just lost to pockets a couple of weeks ago, and a victory against a nobody like Leon doesn't help.


Well I don't read spoilers so I don't know if there is more to it or where or if it's meant to lead to something more or potentially even bigger. 

Probably best to let this play out before we jump ahead trying to draw any conclusions.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Jedah said:


> My mistake. Still only marginally better. Rampage needs help and Leon Ruff ain't it.


At least you'll have me mocking him in my preview to look forward too. It will make dmx roll in his grave though


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They added Sammy Guevara vs Dante Martin and people seem to be mad about it because they want to breathe


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Geeee said:


> They added Sammy Guevara vs Dante Martin and people seem to be mad about it because they want to breathe


[GASP]


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

As long as Danhausen or something good immediately comes after it I'm good. If it just leads to more JAS bcc crap afterbirth I'll be upset


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

theshape31 said:


> [GASP]
> View attachment 128651


mmm - they should pair Sammy with a hot babyface now

it would’ve been great if the rounded back to Sammy v Darby - the heat would be nuclear and we’d get duelling chants of ‘lets go darby, sammy sucks’

Dante is a bit cold at the moment. The boos for Sammy will drown him out, and his comeback cheers will be lacklustre - unless he can really connect with the crowd


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mmm - they should pair Sammy with a hot babyface now
> 
> it would’ve been great if the rounded back to Sammy v Darby - the heat would be nuclear and we’d get duelling chants of ‘lets go darby, sammy sucks’
> 
> Dante is a bit cold at the moment. The boos for Sammy will drown him out, and his comeback cheers will be lacklustre - unless he can really connect with the crowd


Or better yet build to pac vs Sammy for the mid ATLC title or Wardlow for the TNT title and give Wardlow something significant.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Or better yet build to pac vs Sammy for the mid ATLC title or Wardlow for the TNT title and give Wardlow something significant.


both of these are stellar options


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> This is why it took me years to appreciate Bryan. Y'all are so dramatic and treat him like he is the second coming. Jim Cornette needs to come after this guy big Time.
> 
> Bryan is already cemented. I don't care about his legacy. I want him to do his job and entertain me


That’s nonsense. Wanting him to win a feud, wrestle less due to his injury concerns, and focus more on top guys than jabronis is nothing to do with thinking he’s “the second coming”. It’s the same for every top guy ever. I wanted to see Stone Cold feud with Rock, HHH, Kurt Angle, Vince, not Val Venis, Benoit, Hardcore Holly. Watching classic WCW now, I want to see Hogan with Savage, Sting, Flair, not Malenko, Ultimo Dragon, Billy Kidman.

What entertains you, doesn’t me. This match isn’t appealing in the slightest. I have no idea why you’re bringing Cornette into this either.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’m hyped for Sammy and Dante. I don’t think they’ve wrestled before and you get two extreme spot fest guys in there to have a banger. That’s something I will want to watch. Don’t care about the face/heel dynamics I just want to see a crazy insane match and I know these guys can deliver


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> That’s nonsense. Wanting him to win a feud, wrestle less due to his injury concerns, and focus more on top guys than jabronis is nothing to do with thinking he’s “the second coming”. It’s the same for every top guy ever. I wanted to see Stone Cold feud with Rock, HHH, Kurt Angle, Vince, not Val Venis, Benoit, Hardcore Holly. Watching classic WCW now, I want to see Hogan with Savage, Sting, Flair, not Malenko, Ultimo Dragon, Billy Kidman.
> 
> What entertains you, doesn’t me. This match isn’t appealing in the slightest. I have no idea why you’re bringing Cornette into this either.


I was being a smartass. And I was listening to Jim verbally destroy Jericho. Sue me for being light hearted and lackadaisical.

What I want is Bryan against Garcia. And then Moriarty. Then every other technical guy. Because we can build up to a certain British wrestler who is arguably better at submissions than Bryan himself.

And I'd have Bryan beat sabre Jr, then build towards Bryan vs Jericho without all the bullshit Jericho garbage then do punk v Bryan at the DON


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mox vs. Rush seems kind of random but it'll be a good match. Happy that Bryan is back and Garcia is a 1st good opponent to give him a good match and a win. Don't expect much from Starks vs. Danhausen in terms of a true match but you could get some nice comedy out of it. Don't really care about Guevara/Dante or the Swerve Handicap match. The sooner this stuff with Sterling and Nese is over the better. And after watching their TJPW match, Rosa vs. Yamashita could be really good. Just please put them somewhere other than 9:20-9:30 for once.

As for Jungle Boy's promo, I really hope there's another swerve here. I was looking forward to Jungle Boy being a singles guy from now and Luchasaurus settling into his new role. I like JE as a team but I'm ready to see them go their separate ways. So to see Luchasaurus just side with JB last week was weird. I'm hoping there's another twist to come where Christian planned this from the start. Because if not you're taking the story backwards.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the graphic for this show, Fight for the Fallen with the gold-colored fist


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mmm - they should pair Sammy with a hot babyface now
> 
> it would’ve been great if the rounded back to Sammy v Darby - the heat would be nuclear and we’d get duelling chants of ‘lets go darby, sammy sucks’
> 
> Dante is a bit cold at the moment. The boos for Sammy will drown him out, and his comeback cheers will be lacklustre - unless he can really connect with the crowd


Eddie is coming for Sammy post match. It's where we are headed next.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Moxley vs Rush has no storyline, but the match should be alright. Thunder Rosa is fighting some Japanese girl I've never seen or heard of. However, the match might at least make Rosa and her championship look important. I'm glad Daniel Bryan is returning. Starks / Danhasen, Swerve's match, and Sammy / Dante should be great.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Scuba Steve said:


> Eddie is coming for Sammy post match. It's where we are headed next.


i can 1000% live with that


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rush Is Ready for a Breakout Opportunity vs. Jon Moxley


The Mexican luchador’s talent is undeniable but he’s never been placed in the spotlight like this.




www.si.com





Interview with Rush from SI.



> Rush will challenge Jon Moxley this week on _Dynamite_, seeking to wrestle away the AEW championship.
> 
> “Winning this title, it would be the greatest achievement in my career,” Rush says through a translator. “I am going to leave everything in the ring to get that title.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tonight's show looks pretty good. Rush vs Mox should be stellar if given enough time. I think Rosa and Miyu will be looking to top their first match as well, hopefully this one doesn't end in a roll up finish but with a decisive win from Rosa. They should then start building to Rosa vs Hayter at All Out I think.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Is Jericho getting the night off?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Rush Is Ready for a Breakout Opportunity vs. Jon Moxley
> 
> 
> The Mexican luchador’s talent is undeniable but he’s never been placed in the spotlight like this.
> ...


Rush v Mox is gonna go hard

i’ve gone from not thinking much about Rush to really liking him

the guy is stiff AF - or at least looks stiff AF


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> That’s nonsense. Wanting him to win a feud, wrestle less due to his injury concerns, and focus more on top guys than jabronis is nothing to do with thinking he’s “the second coming”. It’s the same for every top guy ever. I wanted to see Stone Cold feud with Rock, HHH, Kurt Angle, Vince, not Val Venis, Benoit, Hardcore Holly. Watching classic WCW now, I want to see Hogan with Savage, Sting, Flair, not Malenko, Ultimo Dragon, Billy Kidman.
> 
> What entertains you, doesn’t me. This match isn’t appealing in the slightest. I have no idea why you’re bringing Cornette into this either.


Wait, you didn't want to see Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit??

That's arguably like Smackdown's best singles match in 2001.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Though I wish it had an actual build, we're finally getting this match @THANOS @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552355429438705664*


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome hype video for Thunder Rosa vs. Miyu Yamashita:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552346327236988928


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

NGL the match I'm looking forward to is Miyu vs Rosa. Come on Miyu! Show the world why you're one of the best women wrestler in the world.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

redban said:


> Is Jericho getting the night off?


I think it's possible we might see him after Mox VS Rush. Hopefully not a beat down and just a call out though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They have passed 6,000 tickets sold for tonight after opening some hardcam seats that went fast. Will be the biggest Dynamite attendance since Blood & Guts (ca. 11,500).


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I missed Danielson. On a side note, rumours are that Tony has signed a new authority figure, who will introduce himself.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Miro better kick some ass tonight


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552387407554789376


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This looks like official artwork from AEW but he'll probably still be sat at ringside doing nothing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552375462432751616


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> This looks like official artwork from AEW but he'll probably still be sat at ringside doing nothing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552375462432751616


they were teasing him v Pac at Rev Pro (for all Atlantic champ)

think they’re waiting now for Penelope to be healed - they’re a better double act


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One year ago almost to the day at Fight for the Fallen 2021. A moment in time...










But also one of AEW's best entrances (and one of AEW's best quarter hour ratings from memory)!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3venflow said:


> One year ago almost to the day at Fight for the Fallen 2021. A moment in time...
> 
> View attachment 128700
> 
> ...


Let it be emphasized that Dynamite's highest quarterly ratings in its short history had Kenny Omega, Adam Page, and the Young Bucks in it.

The Dark Order being part of that accolade too is a funny bonus


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

To all the actual AEW fans, enjoy the show! And to all you others


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mike Johnson:

"Jim Ross will be back calling Dynamite from the onset of the broadcast tonight.

The early word is Bryan Danielson vs. Daniel Garcia will main event the show.

Jon Moxley vs. Rush will be in the first hour of the broadcast."


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Graphics of the matches. Bottom two are Rampage (Ethan Page and Leon Ruffin recently had a really good match on Dark so they're running it back on TV).
> 
> Great to see TK so high on Rush already. He's shown his great qualities as a heel in his few appearances and was even a dick to his brother Dragon Lee on the ROH PPV last night.
> 
> View attachment 128407


1. Danielson Wins
2. Moxley Wins
3. Rosa wins
4. Ricky loses. Hook interferes
5. Swerve Wins
6. Sydal or Lee... who cares
7. Page


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

How does Evan Bourne keep getting on TV?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Looking forward to tonight's episode of Dynamite.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This will be the first live thread I've sit in on since December 2019 with a minute behind stream. See how it goes.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jim Ross is back in the 1st hour


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK we will see how long I last.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rush is awesome so this will be a worthwhile match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not gonna lie, That outfit is great on Grand Torito.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Mike Johnson:
> 
> "Jim Ross will be back calling Dynamite from the onset of the broadcast tonight.
> 
> ...


That booking of the world title is just so bizarre. Opening match, nothing contender with no chance - Just terrible for the prestige of the belt.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I do wonder what Tony Khan sees in Jose. Jose doesn’t cut promos. He’s just kinda there. Adds nothing.

If Salina wants to get back into wrestling she’d add so much more than Jose does


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Who is this guy and why is he in an interim world title match? The fuck happened to the rankings? 

Actually I just checked the rankings and the No. 1 contender is Scorpio Sky, so never mind.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nothing Finer said:


> Actually I just checked the rankings and the No. 1 contender is Scorpio Sky, so never mind.


Holy shit no fucking way.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Rush should rip Sabian’s box off his head and smack him just for fun


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha not even one second in the ring.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

What has rush done to deserve a title shot???


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552445031126269952


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

DrEagles said:


> What has rush done to deserve a title shot???


Who knows. He's from RoH Excalibur just said. I guess that all you need anymore.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It won't happen but I'd love to see Rush win just to make things a bit less predictable


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What's up with these random ass opponents for the AEW Interim Title


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> Haha not even one second in the ring.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Would be nice if AEW decided to change things instead of always starting with a match....


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I hope Dragon Lee comes out after the match to join La Faccion. If AEW don't sign Lee or Bandido, I could see HHH looking at them.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Not bashing RAW because I want it to be good, but I watched a full RAW this week at MSG, and the first minute of Dynamite has reminded me that WWE can’t match the atmosphere that AEW has, it’s not even close.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He's already bleeding lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

What's CHELSHIV doing in the Dynamite thread?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Meanwhile at the Rhodes home


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Not bashing RAW because I want it to be good, but I watched a full RAW this week at MSG, and the first minute of Dynamite has reminded me that WWE can’t match the atmosphere that AEW has, it’s not even close.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wins and losses/rankings matter! Somewhere else they do, obviously not in this company.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The constant blade jobs from Moxely is stupid anymore.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This card really doesn't interest me tonight, might just wait and watch it on DVR


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Moxley has ruined my joy for blood in wrestling. He bleeds every fucking match


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Unless MJF comes out tonight this show won't be that exciting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh good, they opened with Moxley. Hopefully this means Thunder Rosa vs. Miyu Yamashita is main eventing.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> Not bashing RAW because I want it to be good, but I watched a full RAW this week at MSG, and the first minute of Dynamite has reminded me that WWE can’t match the atmosphere that AEW has, it’s not even close.


Agreed.

Logan Paul didn't even bleed!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

La Parka said:


> How does Evan Bourne keep getting on TV?


He uses his 3rd eye


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> He's already bleeding lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mox bleeds more than Mylee.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why is he fucking bleeding lol. Seriously the shit is just comical at this point. Every match. Even matches with no gimmick. Like, stop it lmao


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm more shocked Moxley wasn't already bleeding during the Big Bang Theory outro.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rush has been pretty fun to watch fron what I've seen. Somebody folk definitely where on the nose with him being good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Mox is giving Rush a lot in this match. I like it. Rush is going to be elevated from giving the champ a beating


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The ref counting the countout rather than addressing Rush trying to choke Mox to death made me LOL.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox blades himself just to make breakfast in the morning


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

that kick is hilarious


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> What's CHELSHIV doing in the Dynamite thread?


Fancy meeting you here. Nice to see you, Chelsea.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This garbage indy deathmatch loving bastard is bleeding 5 minutes into the Goddamn match 🤦🏽.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> Mox is giving Rush a lot in this match. I like it. Rush is going to be elevated from giving the champ a beating


No he isnt lol, he'll lose and be on once a month in the background of a bad Andrade promo.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Mox is freaking awesome. Gives a hard hitting PPV quality match every night out. And it doesn’t matter how big or small the crowd is. He brings it. All guys should work this hard


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

its the same match every time


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This garbage indy deathmatch loving bastard is bleeding 5 minutes into the Goddamn match 🤦🏽.*


Can you hear the crowd though? 😜


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> its the same match every time


It's a pretty fun match tbf.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The best compliment one can give Rush is he doesn't look out of place in a big match like this. He'll be a great base for AEW's plucky babyface contingent, ie. Rush vs Darby, Rush vs Jungle Boy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When Danielson loses to Garcia, I am going to virtually riot death blossom style.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'd prefer more build for the title match, and more explanation of Rush's opportunity with only 1 win in AEW


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Randy Lahey said:


> Mox is freaking awesome. Gives a hard hitting PPV quality match every night out. And it doesn’t matter how big or small the crowd is. He brings it. All guys should work this hard


His last match was great, as is this one so far. 

Good stuff from Mox as usual.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Can you make it with the kick?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> It's a pretty fun match tbf.


As much as Cena's old ones, I guess.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Those kicks look so soft.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

LOL

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> As much as Cena's old ones, I guess.


Lol guessing you didn't like Big Match Jawn


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Andrade? Fuck keep him away from Mox please.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Ídolo!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Make some noise when Bryan Danielson is on


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DrEagles said:


> Moxley has ruined my joy for blood in wrestling. He bleeds every fucking match


Has to be a fetish at this point. Poor Renee.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

IronMan8 said:


> Terrible start to Dynamite
> I'm very disappointed by this opening.
> 
> 1. Random title match with no build
> ...


Bitching for the sake of bitching.


LISTEN TO THE CROWD


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon is so much better than being paired with his brother.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Lol guessing you didn't like Big Match Jawn


His ppv matches were sometimes alright (which can't be said for Mox) but his weekly raw match where he did the same move and same facials were not for me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Andrade? Fuck keep him away from Mox please.


*Again, it's crazy how we share 80% or more of the same opinions on AEW but can't agree on a damn thing in the WWE section 😂*


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Does Moxley have to bleed every damn match. Notice how Moxley seems like a bigger deal alone than in a group. Why is Rush back awful? Looks like monkeypox


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This crowd is super hot for this match even with the outcome known most likely


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wowwww rheyre building roooosh strong 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Moxley matches are so fucking stupid. Hit the guy with your finish, he kicks out and then immediately you choke him out in an anticlimactic finish…


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Moxley is so fucking boring and he goes over everybody.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> His ppv matches were sometimes alright (which can't be said for Mox) but his weekly raw match where he did the same move and same facials were not for me.


Fair enough


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

It's gonna be Painmaker vs. Mox at all out I fuckin TOLD YALL LOL.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice match with an inevitable ending. And the beat goes on...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's gonna be Painmaker vs. Mox at all out I fuckin TOLD YALL LOL.


At least we're out of the Kingston feud hopefully


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I don’t know … they could have saved Rush’s first loss for another time. The guy just debuted like a month ago


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Anna and Conti are basically groupies for the JAS lol now


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's gonna be Painmaker vs. Mox at all out I fuckin TOLD YALL LOL.


please no


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match from Moxley again.

Jericho... finally Mox will be allowed to main event again! Probably...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley followed by Jericho. Okay this is how you start a show on a TV network. Even if i'm not a huge Mox fan. This is far more professional.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jim Cornette dreading the upcoming match stipulation for Jericho - Mox


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Appreciate us? Lame attempt at Acknowledge Me!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Appreciate Us LOL!!!*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Anna Jay is way hotter than Tay Conti


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho called him "Mosley" 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol Anna on the mic please God no


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I would be fine with Jericho taking the belt off Moxley. Jericho vs Punk makes more sense than Moxley vs Punk. Keep the straight heel vs face story


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wow Anna's voice is painful lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's gonna be Painmaker vs. Mox at all out I fuckin TOLD YALL LOL.


 I think it will be Danielson and Jericho regardless of this segment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jericho in the world title picture? Main Event scene is in the mud. *


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jericho ruins everything, even Anna Jay lol


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Wtf did they do to Anna jay?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Anna Jay is fine as fuck.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Take the mic away from her...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Take me out Anna


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jericho is so bleh


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Anna Jay on the mic is a no


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is the best Anna Jay has been in the entire fucking time in AEW. Holy shit it took her this long to get a real personality.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

How Anna gonna be tough if she is crying? 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

At least they got Anna Jay away from the Dork Order...but...she has clearly been taking acting lessons from Jericho which is not a great thing.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Can you make it with the kick?


I don't make the gifs lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great to see Jericho’s 5 star classic rewarded with a world title match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Anna Jay + mic


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuck it put it back on Jericho lmao why not


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Choke me Anna. 🙏 🙏 🙏


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

I wouldn't mind getting choked out by Anna Jay.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Anna Jay on the mic is a no


Shes better than Tay because at least you can understand her, but Anna needs to stop crying 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Soon every week Dynamite will have a special secondary name attached to it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Take the mic away from her...


Dey Took ur out


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Um no you're not a 2 time champion dumb fuck, Punk is still champion, you never beat him, you are an interim champion.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Moxley with the fire retort.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I mean, Anna's not wrong when it comes to being the sexiest.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂 “king of trademarks”


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

King of trademarks...I lol'd.

Good promo from Mox


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Eighth week in a row I forgot all about Dynamite until after the show's started. On the plus side, I turned on in time to hear Anna Jay cut an embarrassing promo.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Absolute fire promo here from Mox


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome promo by Mox. Guy just knows how to sell a match outta nothing.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It looks like TNA 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox wants the Lionheart Jericho. Jericho should want Dean Ambrose back.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

More titles...jesus fucking christ. Can someone make Tony stop? we got like 30 titles on this show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Gargled his balls well there at the end


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Moxley sold that fight better than Jericho did. Phenomenal promo by Mox. He overshadowed Jericho and that’s hard to do


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Wow, I actually agree with everything Moxley just said. It's about time someone called out Jericho's bullshit and repeated failed gimmicks. *


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay segment one, very solid. I approve. Good start. Anna Jay on the mic = Excellent. More of that bitchy attitude please.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Just as well AEW doesn't have first blood matches.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Passionate promo, but it makes no sense to me that he didn't demand a stipulation which would exclude the lackeys.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Trios championship … man, what is wrong with this company. Too many belts


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

CM Punk AND Kenny Omega returns IMMINENT then????


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

You already know Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks are gonna win the trio belts 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh fucking hell, not Dante Martin.

Awful in every fucking way.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trios? LMAO.

Just give everyone a title


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well at least the trios titles make sense lol should've debuted it before the AA something title.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Corazon de Leon


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Fantastic first 30 minutes of Dynamite.

It's all downhill from here, I know.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The trios.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is a dumb promo lol. Sammy's "been out there enjoying life unlike me".


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its The Count! 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dante Martin aligning himself with some booty.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

About damn time for the trios title.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dante cutting a promo, pre-match?? WOW, miracle. Someone is reading WrestlingForum.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trios titles


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tony Khan finally using the girls as support for their boyfriends. Good move. Nothing else needed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Dante Martin aligning himself with some booty.


She's hot as fuck


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Thunder Rosa will main event tonight


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Fuckin bullshit MORE TITLES?

Tony just CANNOT help himself. What a joke.

Intense and good opening match except for when Andrade came.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Moxley with that little dig at roman lol


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Tony did say we could see the Trios title when Kenny returns..... so Kenny is returning soon?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay a match with Danhausen? Let's see how this goes.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Trios? LMAO.
> 
> Just give everyone a title


Um i think they already have


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trios titles, can't wait to hear Jim's thoughts on this


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its The Count! 😂


Opened with Blade, then followed by a vampire.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww why is Ricky Starks acting like Alberto Del Rio? 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Random Ricky Starks hype video??


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

redban said:


> Thunder Rosa will main event tonight


Good. Hopefully that means she loses. Of course the possibility is still very remote, but one can dream.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Anna Jay can do one. Terrible promo. But Jericho and especially Mox saved it and it ended up being awesome.

RICKY!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn this show is starting fucking good. Starks next? Wow, impressed as hell.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Finally, a trios title. 😍


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

great starks video.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Starks is awesome. I love that Danhausen but I'm pulling for Starks.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Dante Martin aligning himself with some booty.


Believe that is his girlfriend.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> great starks video.


Agreed. That was a good promo.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Put the FTW on Danhausen, its worthless when its just always with Team Taz guys


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

The Revolution Is Televised!

Cool video intro for Starks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Trios Titles...goddamn it Tony.

Good news: Starks fucking rules!


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

So either Starks beats this guy to a pulp inside of 5 minutes or we're supposed to treat him as a comedy joke as well?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Everyone likes a threesome


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Curious to see if HOOK makes an appearance here.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Anna is indeed JAS = juicy, alluring and sexy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hook returns to save Danhausen after the match?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Obviously Tony seen how popular the infinite number of belts in boxing is and decided to follow suit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Believe that is his girlfriend.


Nice.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The ftw belt is so pointless!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One thing i like about Danhausen is so far he's not too flippy.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang , I went in the kitchen for a second. I come back, and this match is done ?


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

HOOK!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Squash that Danhausen


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay that's how you fucking book Starks. Now if you did that to Wardlow over OC that would have been good too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tony just can't help himself but come up with new titles, he's like some nerdy mark living out his dreams of creating belts and having tournaments for them every other fucking month. Can't wait till we get womens tag titles, then a crusierweight title, then a light heavyweight title and so on, so pretty soon legit everyone will have a belt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Great squash. We don't need 15 minute competitive matches with Danhausen.*


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Nothing Finer said:


> So either Starks beats this guy to a pulp inside of 5 minutes or we're supposed to treat him as a comedy joke as well?


Good enough. So why is this guy on TV as though he's a combat athlete?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> One thing i like about Danhausen is so far he's not too flippy.


He's actually pretty solid, and I find him really cringey, but credit where credit is due....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SEND HOOK


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Starks is a fucking star who deserves better.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

They won’t give away Starks-Hook here


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is just nepotism 😂


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HOOK VS. STARKS!!! 

Its the WCW Saturday Night feud, but I am so down for this shit!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice logical move


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hook? Why this soon though?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Taz is stupid 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOOK!!!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow they are! This is awesome


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hooks gonna win his daddehs belt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hook vs Starks seems good. By why this soon?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Curious to see if HOOK makes an appearance here.


You summoned him! 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hook can fuck off.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Hook is mega over. It's insanity at how over he is.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No need to build or hype this or anything.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Anna is indeed JAS = juicy, alluring and sexy.


BONK!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hook looks like a Final Fantasy character with that hair


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Hook? Why this soon though?


Taz wants his son to hold his fake belt


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hook's swag is off the charts and very fitting, considering he's gonna win his daddy's title belt in 3...2...1...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Starks about to get f*cked.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Listen to that crowd pop!! HOOK!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is HOT AF for this.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Damn that kinda hot shot booking but I dig it. Strike when the iron is hot


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HOOK!! Bout time he got a belt. Just wish it was an actual title....


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HOOKberg 😍

Starks will go after real titles now.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

not sure Starks losing like this was the way to go, and I love hook.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good win for Hook. Right call too. Can build to Hook/Hobbs now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Just call it the Team Taz toy belt because all it is 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tazz's baby boy making him proud.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It makes me mad that match wasn't given more time. WTF.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

terrible booking lol

1. Starks already had a match so hes kayfabe fatigued

2. No story or feud leading up to it. 

3. Unannounced match. 

fuck was that


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Remember, Starks is Cody's number 1 sidekick. They're only going to invest so much in him knowing Cody is obviously gonna try to get him to jump.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Too easy for hook.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

god damn that fucking pop


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hook wins! Bah Gawd. Good shit! Fucking great show so far. Tony must be riding high tonight on some great coke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Holy Shit!!!!


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The ftw belt is so pointless!


For real. It's not a title. It made sense when they brought it in, it was a statement from Brian Cage - "fuck the world championship" - because he felt he was screwed out of it. It makes no fucking sense for Starks to have it or defend it.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

By the way all jokes aside and no matter who and or what you like and don‘t like who you think can book or not one side or the other

if you don't think recent changes in the world of wrestling this week didn‘t motivate TK to come out guns a blazin so to speak your simply not paying attention

this just might get real fun for all of us regardless of your viewing preferences

so take a moment to enjoy it ….. because as wrestling fans we have certainly had worse times


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

La Parka said:


> terrible booking lol
> 
> 1. Starks already had a match so hes kayfabe fatigued
> 
> ...



Starks is Cody's boy. When is his contract up? He's gonna jump when it is.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thats literally just Taz giving his son and his friends a toy to play with 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Starks should have turned on him lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Araxen said:


> It makes me mad that match wasn't given more time. WTF.


Hook probably isn’t ready for more than 5 minutes


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh my fucking god. Amazing 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hook is so over! Confirmed!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> terrible booking lol
> 
> 1. Starks already had a match so hes kayfabe fatigued
> 
> ...


I mean for a fake belt in the lower midcard I don't really see much issue. Got a nice crowd and career moment. Ain't that what we all want especially for lower card shit


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

DUSTY 74 said:


> By the way all jokes aside and no matter who and or what you like and don‘t like who you think can book or not one side or the other
> 
> if you don't think recent changes in the world of wrestling this week didn‘t motivate TK to come out guns a blazin so to speak your simply not paying attention
> 
> ...


Lol what? Most of us called this happening last Wednesday when they announced Danhausen vs starks. Had nothing to do with Vince retiring which didn’t even happen for another 2 days


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Starks/Hobbs should take the tag belts off Lee/Swerve at some point.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This has been the best 40 minutes of Dynamite in a long time


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just marked out for the kid winning a title that doesn't count. 

They got something with Hook. 

Also, Starks is a star waiting to break out. 

They are like 3rd/4th tier on this show, and I'm marking out harder for them than anything I've seen Jericho or Mox do in the last few weeks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

That was awesome. The FTW title is the perfect starting point for Hook.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552453316298276864


----------



## duane.crisp (Jan 1, 2022)

That shit is lame. I'm not a starks fan but jeez. I am an AEW guy but they're completely assist anyone building credibility. For a pop!! Starks losing is dumb and hook as a main star.... Khan loves small guys. Smh dumb made me change the channel


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WE HAVE A NEW FTW CHAMPION!!! 🥳🎉💃🏼







*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> This has been the best 40 minutes of Dynamite in a long time


I agree. Great show, much better than last wek.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Shark week over then?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I mean for a fake belt in the lower midcard I don't really see much issue. Got a nice crowd and career moment. Ain't that what we all want especially for lower card shit


Starks hasn't done anything meaningful in a while, it wouldn't kill them to give the dude a storyline that leads to him main eventing a TV show. That Mercedes chick from NXT got a main event.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hook remains undefeated, avenges his acquaintance Danhausen, *and* wins his first championship (which also happens to be a title his daddy created) all in the span of roughly 5 minutes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Now Starks is unencumbered so give him and Hobbes the tag titles


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

No you didn't Ricky no gives a damn about that belt in the least, you did jack shit with that belt.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Starks going MJF.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good job by Starks getting his heat back here


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Ricky 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, that was unexpected!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This is a face promo


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol damn Hobbs….complete Vince Russo booking here but I dig it


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Amen Ricky, Amen.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes push Hobbs to the moon already.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Push Ricky Starks


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starks did what now? FTW Title relevant when? 

That promo was whack.

Oh shit, Hobbs laid out Starks. Nice. Hope they don't feed Hobbs to him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Total babyface promo from Starks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please tell me this is the end of Team Taz ffs, that stable is just a big anchor holding everyone in it back.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Rip Team Taz


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm good with this. These 2 needed a run alone.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, about those tag team titles plans…


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552454404061675520


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Starks hasn't done anything meaningful in a while, it wouldn't kill them to give the dude a storyline that leads to him main eventing a TV show. That Mercedes chick from NXT got a main event.


He did get the Swerve feud he won. But yeah he definitely should've been more in the TNT title division than a tag giy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Now that surprised me. Hobbes is a bastard. Starks confirmed face turn.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

One hell of a promo from Ricky, they're turning him face, YES The Acclaimed!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hobbs and Starks both deserve good things. I think Starks works better as a heel? But people genuinely like him too much I think.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

did not see Hobbs turning there a pleasant surprise though


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ricky Starks just cut the promo of his life and got betrayed by Hobbs.







*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Was apprehensive about Ricky due to him feeling like a Shrinky Dink version of The Rock, but that promo finally sold me on him. Still prefer Hook and Hobbs compared to him, but I'm still keen on where Starks goes from here.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

It just keeps getting better.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did not see that turn coming, but excited to (hopefully) see them both get singles pushes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who is Sammy facing?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thinking Hobbs could link up with Lee Moriarty in Stokely's male contingent. Team Taz are down to two now and are babyfaces for the first time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck is Skye Blue with Dante caw Martin?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One Shed said:


> Did not see that turn coming, but excited to (hopefully) see them both get singles pushes.


Which turn?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Oh shit. I missed this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hook, Starks, and Hobbs have completely stolen this episode!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Sky Blue is so fucking hot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Sky Blue vs Tay Conti? Nice. 

Sky Blue is fine as hell.More of her please.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So we not gonna get a camera shot of Sky's ass in those shorts? Those dudes in the front row getting a great view....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck is Skye Blue with Dante caw Martin?


He;s banging her irl


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Alright, Biscuit vs Dante.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why did Hobbs turn? Damn that kind of sucks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Samuel and Taynara borderline eating each others tongues in order to get heat *and* show their unabashed love for each other always makes me crack up.



Speaking of jokes, why is that muppet Dante being partnered with that tasty treat Sky Blue? :T


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> He;s banging her irl


So they just have guys come out with whoever they happen to be banging now? In before Paige joins the company and comes out with half the roster.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Two nerds that'll never draw a dime doing gymnastics


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> He;s banging her irl


No way? Lucky guy.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Samuel and Taynara borderline eating each others tongues in order to get heat *and* show their unabashed love for each other always makes me crack up.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of jokes, why is that muppet Dante being partnered with that tasty treat Sky Blue? :T



Bc Dante and Skye are a couple in real life


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Starks stuff is great but it felt like they just gave away a month's worth of content in 15 minutes on free tv. A Hook feud could have been great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Why did Hobbs turn? Damn that kind of sucks.


Hobbs is better as a heel and Starks is def. going face.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One Shed said:


> So they just have guys come out with whoever they happen to be banging now? *In before Paige joins the company and comes out with half the roster.*


HAHAHA TOO FUCKING HILARIOUS


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't stand this flippy fucker. He's the epitome of a bland and generic flippy indy geek.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Samuel and Taynara borderline eating each others tongues in order to get heat *and* show their unabashed love for each other always makes me crack up.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of jokes, why is that muppet Dante being partnered with that tasty treat Sky Blue? :T


Well, because he's better than you? I don't know man.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> So they just have guys come out with whoever they happen to be banging now? In before Paige joins the company and comes out with half the roster.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sammy Guevara kind of looks like Austin Theory 😂


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hobbs


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Feels like Hobbs, Starks and HOOK all left that segment looking like they have bigger futures than before it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Nothing Finer said:


> For real. It's not a title. It made sense when they brought it in, it was a statement from Brian Cage - "fuck the world championship" - because he felt he was screwed out of it. It makes no fucking sense for Starks to have it or defend it.


It is literally just because Hook and his friends cant win any real belts, Taz bought his kid a toy belt for them to play with it, thats pretty much what the ftw belt is 😂


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck is Skye Blue with Dante caw Martin?


They are a couple. They did some toy shopping together with Ethan Page a few months ago. She was totally just there to be with her man. Dante wanted some female backup to combat Sammy and Tay.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Feels like Hobbs, Starks and HOOK all left that segment looking like they have bigger futures than before it.


But they don’t make stars right??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It feels like AEW is def. putting more effort into tonight's episode than they have been of late.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Feels like Hobbs, Starks and HOOK all left that segment looking like they have bigger futures than before it.


Hook has been white hot anytime he's been on tv Hobbs and Starks definitely were elevated


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Starks is pretty much just a Sonny "Dont look at my ass" Saiki 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Feels like Hobbs, Starks and HOOK all left that segment looking like they have bigger futures than before it.


Agreed. This is a great example of how Hook looks way better solo than in a group or in a tag. Sometimes you just have to let guys not be in teams


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Excalibur said "support the sand" 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WAIT...I just realized...JR is here calling hour 1???


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao I get corporate synergy, but who gives a fuck about shark fin trading.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Hype for that ricky vs Hobbs feud


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sammy Guevara vs Primo rn 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

How about sign Carlito instead! Primo sucks 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If AEW had a junior division this would be a sweet title match.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

OsCutter!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> How about sign Carlito instead! Primo sucks 😂


Carlito vs Primo vs Dante Martin


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sky Blue really helping aint she?....


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes! Stomp that garbage!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Cmon, Sammy is the heel. He couldn’t have cheated to win? No need to have Dante lose straight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> If AEW had a junior division this would be a sweet title match.


A junior division would have been way better than a trio title. But hey, what's one more title to add to the list lol.

Sammy wants to bang Sky Blue too LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sammy outshone dante in that match. Both are very athletic.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nothing can kill the great vibe of a show like womens wrestling lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jobbers everywhere! 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

When are those two going to kiss.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> WAIT...I just realized...JR is here calling hour 1???


His alarm went off early.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> He;s banging her irl


Imagine being a very cute chick that's happy to have your back blown out by some high yellow nyukka who has publicly shown support for a domestic terrorist organization.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sky Blue's little hot ass in them small shorts. Me likey. 

Anna Jay! YES!!! MORE OF HER TOO 

Love her new bitchy attitude


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao I get corporate synergy, but who gives a fuck about shark fin trading.


The sharks probably fucking care, that’s who!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Toucan So-ho?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> His alarm went off early.


He's awake early. Bah Gawd!!!! LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Ruby and Eddie stuff is so ... Why


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Greater than 0% chance of a Tay/Anna joint OnlyFans.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The way Anna Jay runs 😭


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danny doesn't need Daddy Magic and Cool Hand Ang to speak for him anymore.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ortiz looks like Eddie Guerrero kinda


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Boringest fucking promo ever.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Garcia needs to get away from the jas shit asap


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dante and Daniel Garcia both cutting the same "I had to work all week, and you were relaxing" promo lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Carlito vs Primo vs Dante Martin


Carlito wins!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> WAIT...I just realized...JR is here calling hour 1???


He saw the format for hour 1 was actually good this week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Danny on the mic. Good. AEW booking a solid show today.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I need Danielson to stomp this fuck's head in.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Araragi said:


> The way Anna Jay runs 😭


I saw that. She looked like a clown. I know tony tries to give all the talent something to do but keep the girls out of the ring


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Daniel Garcia ACTUALLY said "greatest technical *sports entertainer"* here 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sky Blue vs Velvet Sky sounds like a "dream match" because of how simular their names are 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One Shed said:


> He saw the format for hour 1 was actually good this week.


 He usually comes out during the better, solid parts of the show.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Overall though that was a very good 1st hour. Best first hour of Dynamite they’ve had in a long time


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

That first hour was good! But one question remains... WHERE THE FUCK IS MJF?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Boringest fucking promo ever.


I predict a bad rating, this card is not good at all


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Sky Blue vs Velvet Sky sounds like a "dream match" because of how simular their names are 😂


Sky Blue vs Velvet Sky with Blue Meanie as referee


----------



## RightBoob (11 mo ago)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Well, because he's better than you? I don't know man.


Nah, PDAs actually make me cringe a bit depending on how intense they are. But when you dial up the cringe to 11 deliberately, the PDA winds up becoming funny due to how overwhelmingly heelish it is.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I predict a bad rating, this card is not good at all


Really? 
You thought last week was better?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That looks like Sonjay Dutt 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Shouldn’t Jay Lethal be hyping up Ric Flair’s last match?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Really?
> You thought last week was better?


no, even worse, this show has zero direction


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh! It IS Sonjay Dutt! He kind of looks like Zubair 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sonjay coming out of retirement.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus Christ what are they wearing lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Imagine being a very cute chick that's happy to have your back blown out by some high yellow nyukka who has publicly shown support for a domestic terrorist organization.


This is where that ad for NOPE that usually runs on my ads for this forum would come in handy. 

What the hell did you call Dante Martin?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jungle Boy live mic time this is ballsy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well that wasn't good


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Garcia needs to get away from the jas shit asap


You're gonna be sports entertained and you're gonna like it, fellow resident of the AEW Galaxy! >:T


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

sonjay on some good coke!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Imagine being a very cute chick that's happy to have your back blown out by some high yellow nyukka who has publicly shown support for a domestic terrorist organization.


What domestic terrorist organization Dante support


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Can they change this guy’s music


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

well time to see if all that time around Christian payed off

also stoked to see Luchasaurs still in the all black giving hope he's still heel


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’ll be shocked if Luchasaurus doesn’t layout Jungle Boy here


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww look at those neckbeards in the crowd signing the Jungle Boy theme 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jungle Boy on the mic? Wow holy fucking hell. This show is booked fucking good. I just wish as Cornette said, last week Jungle Boy didn't walk slow like he was getting the mail, when he went after Christian.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I miss heel Luchasarus. F bland Jungle Boy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Eww look at those neckbeards in the crowd signing the Jungle Boy theme 😂


We need Bayley back in the WWE.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jungle Man


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pussy okay


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jungle Boy cant talk 💀


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This better be a ploy by Dark Luchasaurus and Christian because it was awful to have Luchasaurus go back.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

The crowd chanting pussy is great


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jungle Boy looks like Micheal Bolton 😂


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jungle Boy cant talk 💀


He got a pussy chant going though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You dont have to scream JB


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jungle boy has a potty mouth


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Maybe Micheal Bolton is actually Jungle Boy's dad, not Luke Perry 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552459925888057349


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jungle Boy is such an edgelord. Heaven help us.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus, Luchasaurus might be the giant lizard, but Jungle Boy is the one spitting fire. 

Damn boy.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Edge stole Christian's wife 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Clearly Jungle Boy has been at home for a couple months growing some balls.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony should say, what about Anna Jay? LOL


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Sound like a teenager who just learned some bad words, the way he’s saying “pussy,” “bullshit,” “pussy-ass” etc. 

Just cheap ways to get the crowd saying “Ooooooohh!!!”


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Luchasaurus' nipples are always rock hard, and I find it very distracting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Anna Jay must have thrown it back extra hard last night because jungle boy feels like a completely different person.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Love the fire Jack is showing. He's still rough on the mic but has improved sooooo much.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It would be funny if Christian came out with Jungle Boy's mom. I'd mark for that.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Luchasaurus kind of looks like Seth Rollins 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sheesh, JB










Oh, and Luchasarus' Ministry of Darkness-esque gear is pretty dope, not gonna lie. Maybe he can add a dash of yellow to it to give off an Indoraptor vibe and then compliment it with a more physical moveset.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is why he is called Jungle Boy because he's so savage!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Less cursing. Why do they have to overdo that lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jungle Boy was doing so well and then missed the cue to stop lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ehh I don't think he's going to be a good promo when he isn't being given freedom to shoot.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I feel so proud of Jungle Boy 😂 I know he doesn’t want to do this promo and he’s done a great job.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Uncle Dave Meltzer?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Christian "He's dead!"


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

scshaastin said:


> He got a pussy chant going though


But than dropped down to bland and boring


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Uncle Dave Meltzer?


First thing I thought about lmao


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

ok then slow burn 👍


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Holy shit Christian...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Uncle Dave Meltzer?


That is what I thought he meant at first too haha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552453316298276864


*The show is excellent so far. I hope the pace continues.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

No Bodybag! That song sucks! 💀


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

JR "what the hell" lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This feuds promos are fucking forced


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man it looked like Luchasaurus was about to jump JB then.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552459925888057349


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One Shed said:


> Clearly Jungle Boy has been at home for a couple months growing some balls.


Anna Jay turned him into Jungle Man.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jungle Boy’s hair is kinda like those 1700s people


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HUNGBUCKS 😍😍😍


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

And the Young Bucks is my cue to go to bed.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

KENNY!!!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

These guys have the stupidest backstage segments…


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Annnnnnd straight to goofs to take away the effect of a serious feud.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The
F*cks
of
Youth.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hangman drinking....water?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jungle Boy was passable there. Had some pretty good lines.

Hangman/Bucks in a trios team would be sweet


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Dino stays face? Lame lame lame.

Props to JB for actually doing a promo.Was a bit cringe at first but he got more comfortable and better.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Young Bucks are already building towards the inevitable 😂 

And no not Ace Austin, Im reffering to Kenny Omega's return


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Christian unironically threatening to murder Jungle Boy on live television and then bury him next to his dead father.












RapShepard said:


> What domestic terrorist organization Dante support


One that happens to *b*urn, *l*oot and *m*urder. He rocked that support on an armband months ago as part of his new singles run attir, but ditched it upon reverting to his tag team gear.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ugh more Elite melodrama it's just never fucking ending.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Throw in all the goofs, why not.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Sandow! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dork Order? Anddddddd the show goes downhill.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jungle Boy vs Christian Cage is a way better feud than I originally expected it to be


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Get these fucking 205 jobbers out of here 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Let Hangman stay with the Dork Order and rot. Kenny or bust for the Trios titles. This will be the first time I'm cheering for the Young Bucks since 2017*.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is Wardlow? Did his match with OC damage him that much mentally?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Sandow vs Kofi Kingston 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So there is this match, the Bryan match, and the Thunder Rosa vs Japanese chick
Hopefully the Rosa main event gets 15 ‘minutes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Let Hangman stay with the Dork Order and rot. Kenny or bust for the Trios titles. This will be the first time I'm cheering for the Young Bucks since 2017*.


Hangman can stay lower mid card with Dork Order. I'm okay with that. Page's ceiling is as high as the top of the bottle he pretends to drink out of.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Look at Keith Lee just standing there 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

There must be something else going on bc Nese/Swerve is pointless


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> This is why he is called Jungle Boy because he's so savage!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Where is Wardlow? Did his match with OC damage him that much mentally?


It is what happens when your booker has ADHD.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let's see how Swerve does on national TV with Nese.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's like The Elite can't just not be having some weird friend drama. I was reading they were always fighting even before AEW. How can folk still want these same story beats from them


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hangman on Tony putting him with the Dark Order again


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Any reason Lee isn't in the match?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

They have had those for a month or so.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Where is Wardlow? Did his match with OC damage him that much mentally?


Only Adam Cole is allowed to be on Dynamite every week. It took an injury for the streak to be broken.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One Shed said:


> It is what happens when your booker has ADHD.


Yep, he was on a hot streak. And just like with MJF, now Wardlow is dead in the water lol. Maybe he'll show up later, who knows.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Whatever happened to the dude who won the All-Atlantic title. He ever been seen since he won that belt?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wheres Wardlow? Wheres the follow up to the Miro/House of black stuff?..instead THIS is on Dynamite?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good show so far. Mox match, Mox promo, Hook winning the FTW Title was a nice moment for him, Hobbs turn on Starks was great, a Jungle Boy promo that while not great, was probably the best he's ever cut. Nice segment with Christian as well. Sammy/Dante match was fun as well.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

redban said:


> Whatever happened to the dude who won the All-Atlantic title. He ever been seen since he won that belt?


I think PAC is on Rampage this week. He's been in Europe doing RevPro shit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It's like The Elite can't just not be having some weird friend drama. I was reading they were always fighting even before AEW. How can folk still want these same story beats from them


It is all awful middle school "will you be my friend?" "Why did you chose him?" cardboard personality, piss poor drama too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> *Whatever happened to the dude who won the All-Atlantic title.* He ever been seen since he won that belt?


He's on standby i think waiting for a soon to be, "All Atlantic Tag Team Title".


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Sounds like a video that belongs on PornHub.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> Whatever happened to the dude who won the All-Atlantic title. He ever been seen since he won that belt?


Waiting by the ocean for a storyline to show up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Really good show so far. Mox match, Mox promo, Hook winning the FTW Title was a nice moment for him, Hobbs turn on Starks was great, a Jungle Boy promo that while not great, was probably the best he's ever cut. Nice segment with Christian as well. Sammy/Dante match was fun as well.


Solid show. No complaints from me.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> It is all awful middle school "will you be my friend?" "Why did you chose him?" cardboard personality, piss poor drama too.


What grown adult is having these conversations? 

"You know we use to be friends but now you're hanging out with other kids at recess" 

This storyline has been going on for years lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Sounds like a video that belongs on PornHub.


No one in that video needs to be anywhere near making porn.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Random Britt Baker pic!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If the legal man is outside WHY THE FUCK ISNT THE REF COUNTING HIM OUT?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Sounds like a video that belongs on PornHub.


A Fistful For Dollars


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lee looks like he just passed out at the buffet LMAO


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Josh Woods getting TV time is cool. Very talented and legit guy. But more BCC than Smart Mark's comedy capers in personality.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Random Britt Baker pic!
> View attachment 128718


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Really good show so far. Mox match, Mox promo, Hook winning the FTW Title was a nice moment for him, Hobbs turn on Starks was great, a Jungle Boy promo that while not great, was probably the best he's ever cut. Nice segment with Christian as well. Sammy/Dante match was fun as well.


Good to see a fellow resident of the AEW Galaxy also being thoroughly sports entertained. :]


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Keith in a food coma there.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That makes no sense! How is Keith Lee being taken out by that jobber? Its just unbelievable 😂


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

WE LIVE IN A SOCIETY


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

One Shed said:


> It is all awful middle school "will you be my friend?" "Why did you chose him?" cardboard personality, piss poor drama too.


Are you new to wrestling? These are not complex stories. They solve their differences through violence.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All the tag teams in AEW and Josh woods and Tony Nese are gonna be getting title shots. Lol I mean what the fuck.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That makes no sense! How is Keith Lee being taken out by that jobber? Its just unbelievable 😂


Tony Kahn's coke is powerful stuff brother.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brodie and Darby again? Seemed like that squash was going to be a 1 and done


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

BOTCHED! Tony and Ex talking over each other. LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Brody King's vignette was a thousand times more effective than everything the House of Black has done since its formation. *


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brody King sounds like Wes Brisco, I literally thought he was gonna say "it was because of you Hawk Hogan" 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Brodie and Darby again? Seemed like that squash was going to be a 1 and done


Darby does tend to get his wins back. Miro should help him beat Brody to make it look convincing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Calling it now. Atll Atlantic Tag Champs to come lmfao!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hyped for Yamashita.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Are you new to wrestling? These are not complex stories. They solve their differences through violence.


No, THEY (The Hardlys and co) never solve anything. They keep having the same boring, one-dimensional stories that go on forever. No violence or being able to lose yourself in the story, just gymnastics and then press the reset button.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Why is Bryan main eventing! Let Rosa and Japanese-girl close the show so that the women’s title could look grander


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Starks / Lee-basically the same angle in the same show


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Team Miyu here, but she ain't winning. This has all the hallmarks of 50/50 booking. Hope she shows her best though.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Why are they smiling?! 😂


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh my Christ, Malakai literally called out S O C I E T Y.












TeamFlareZakk said:


> Random Britt Baker pic!
> View attachment 128718


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BORING!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> Why is Bryan main eventing! Let Rosa and Japanese-girl close the show so that the women’s title could look grander





M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Its 9:30, and you know what that means!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Brody King sounds like Wes Brisco, I literally thought he was gonna say "it was because of you Hawk Hogan" 😂



Do the J O B


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

She's not bad looking. I wish she would win, but there is zero chance of it happening.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Crowd silent . They don’t know this Japanese girl


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

At first i thought this was Maki Oh-No.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Miyu has that Ronda Rousey angry face


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! Thunder Rosa is the worst Justin Roberts announcement 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brit will run in and attack Rosa after this match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Thunder Rosa was in WWE there is no fucking way her theme would be death metal like this lmfao


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It will be funny if Thunder Rosa has a longer reign than Adam Page. We have to be getting close to the mark.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Randy Lahey said:


> Brit will run in and attack Rosa after this match


and Toni will come in and do the save


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Araxen said:


> BOTCHED! Tony and Ex talking over each other. LOL


Tell me you know a recording when you hear one. They weren't talking over each other.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Crowd does not care and who can blame them.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> and Toni will come in and do the save


Or its neither and its Jamie running in to get started on that Jamie Hayter push we always wanted!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

“These ladies seem a half a step cautious”…yes JR. The match sucks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too many random promo-less Japanese talent for me to give a shit about.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Thunder Rosa dressed like Rosemary? 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Miyu got some crowd support, but it's safe to say Itoh is more over @3venflow. You put up a good fight.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yamashita looks jetlagged.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait the belt is on the line? Why? This girl has never been on Dynamite. She's a literal unknown.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the girl yall were hypin?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

If Yamashita and Takeshita tag-teamed, would they be called the Shita’s


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

3 things are certain in life: 
Death
Taxes
Women going on at 9:30 on AEW


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait the belt is on the line? Why? This girl has never been on Dynamite. She's a literal unknown.



You dont stay up til 4 am watching Japanese women wrestling? Stupid casual


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait the belt is on the line? Why? This girl has never been on Dynamite. She's a literal unknown.


Welcome to the directionless company where they throw a bunch of random stuff together each week


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Starks / Lee-basically the same angle in the same show


How the fuck is it the same angle? Lee and Woods have had no interaction with each other whatsoever. Hobbes was a teammate. Completely different situations.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh, look, the women are stinking it up yet again.

So. Fucking. Boring.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome to
Aubrey Edwards Wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait the belt is on the line? Why? This girl has never been on Dynamite. She's a literal unknown.


Yamashita beat Rosa in an eliminator match which they showed highlights of before the match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> BORING!


Agreed. Worst match of the night. Enough of the joshi shit. Crowd didn't give a fuck when she entered the arena.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Japanese girl sucks. Thunder Rosa should squash her.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Crowd got a power nap in at least.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Decent match I guess.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That wasn't as good as I was hoping. Very clunky. Their TJPW match felt smoother but even that was below what I expected.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Thunder Borsa.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoever booked this match made a terrible decision. Glad it was over. What an awful match.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Can Paige show up after this match?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

oh evan bourne is on friday? phew


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Good GOD at that Rampage card. They've really just given up on it haven't they.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I kinda wished they would have kissed at the end. We need some HLA


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Not bad, probably the best title defense match Rosa has had in this reign. She needed something like this to look more like a champion


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW hits Canada!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

NOOOOO Cole is back next week. FML


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Thunder Rosa just no sold Miyu's skull kicks that kill people in Japan. Terrible ending.*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Whoever booked this match made a terrible decision. Glad it was over. What an awful match.


Thunder rosa is terrible


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AEW coming to toronto? 

oh shit sounds like laparkas goin to a show


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Next week looks very skippable.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rampage looks awful. No wonder that show likely will end sooner than later.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FUCK YES!!!

ADAM COLE IS BACK NEXT WEEK!!!!

He was truly missed! 

THANK FUCK that Cole is okay and healthy! 🙏


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Surprise surprise. Another week, another awful Thunder Rosa title defense.

Match only got good toward the end when Miyu finally got to show off her strikes but it was too late to save this. Should have done it earlier. That was absolutely needed to get this match over since there was no effort to build it. Sucks for Miyu.

I can't believe there are still people who think this geek has any idea what he's doing as a booker.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jim Ross is like fuck this, i aint going up north to Canada lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Araxen said:


> NOOOOO Cole is back next week. FML


🤢



One Shed said:


> Next week looks very skippable.


Sounds like the past couple weeks


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Toucan So-ho + the Undisputed F*ckers. Hard pass
.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Toronto crowd should be a blast.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Trophies said:


> Decent match I guess.



If you have to guess, it wasn't good.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Toronto on October 12-13? Guess these days are going to be offdays from work


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Adam Cole back to bore everyone.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Rampage looks awful. No wonder that show likely will end sooner than later.


They need to make it 2 hours and live and split the bloated rosters


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you have to guess, it wasn't good.


The women's match was utter garbage 🗑


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Coming soon: The Elite vs Undiputed Era hot potato over the trio titles


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Whoanma said:


> Toucan So-ho + the Undisputed F*ckers. Hard pass
> .


I despise toucan sam


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Rosa must have sniffed Tonys coke before her match


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

KrysRaw1 said:


> The women's match was utter garbage 🗑


Its always garbage without Team DMD running it! They should of stuck with that was over!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> This is the girl yall were hypin?


She was not Shafir bad, but she wasn't much better. She was definitely not worth the round trip plane ticket.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Coming soon: The Elite vs Undiputed Era hot potato over the trio titles


Can they feud with each other for the next 10 years and have it all exclusive to Rampage?

Sincerely,

Everyone


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LOL, is Adam Cole returning already? Feels like his hiatus lasted like two weeks. Seriously, keep this overexposed fucker off TV for a while.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So Danielson wins, Jericho and Garcia go for the beat down, Claudio and whoever comes in for the save and a brawl.



Do I Win booker of the year now Dave?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> She was not Shafir bad


Is anyone?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

this match will end in an after birth as they say.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If you really want to make this a killer show, after Danielson beats Garcia, have MJF come out of the crowd and attack Danielson


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chelsea said:


> LOL, is Adam Cole returning already? Feels like his hiatus lasted like two weeks. Seriously, keep this overexposed fucker off TV for a while.


Sadly not gonna happen with Tony Cocaine running things


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Does Kenny return in that UE segment next week? Tony Khan said he wanted Kenny back before introducing the trios belts and Kenny/Bucks vs Cole/reDRagon would be a big match for the PPV. They could pop Hangman in the Omega spot though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> this match will end in an after birth as they say.


I predict a competitive match with a rushed ending and a brawl, not watching the show anymore but bet I'll be correct


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So Danielson wins, Jericho and Garcia go for the beat down, Claudio and whoever comes in for the save and a brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I Win booker of the year now Dave?


DING DONG, We have a winner.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

These marks screaming Yes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Love seeing Danielson with the head kicking intensity back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dragon is here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Danielson looks like he just got out of the shower


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dragon the GOAT how I missed you 😭


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally Bryan is Back.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Best guy in the business but I don't like forearm shots. They always look fake


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

Like why? Who the fuck is Daniel Garcia? Seriously, this is his return match, and he is one of the best in the world, if not the best, and we get Daniel Garcia. Who is writing this bullshit?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Danielson and Garcia fighting? They could of did much better for Bryan Danielson's return! It should be significant because Bryan Danielson is making his big return from being out of action a few weeks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They need to really be careful with Bryan's head. Guy's had bad concussions.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Bryan should squash this dork


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Kenny/Bucks vs Cole/reDRagon


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

I like Bryan but the return here is botched.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Garcia should be with the BCC instead of Yuta


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

One Shed said:


> Can they feud with each other for the next 10 years and have it all exclusive to Rampage?
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Everyone


Maybe 😂


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Danielson makes anybody he's fighting feel important. Very nice to see him back.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Bryan a former WrestleMania headliner should squash him!!!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

.this match really gonna get 15 mins?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

KrysRaw1 said:


> I like Bryan but the return here is botched.


Excatly! You would think they would of made a bigger deal about Bryan's return.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ok if they're really kayfabing Danielsons concussion history that's pretty fuckin lame.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can the idiot with the carboard box on his head be forced to remove that dumb shit? just a virgin mark trying to get attention on himself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Shed said:


> It is all awful middle school "will you be my friend?" "Why did you chose him?" cardboard personality, piss poor drama too.


Yeah it's just ridiculous at this point. But hey shout out for them keeping folk invested in getting the same moment over and over.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW running a 7,500 seater in Toronto may be another case of them underestimating demand in a new territory.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kayfabing brain injuries lol wow. Even Russo is like...eh that might be a little much.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What happened? Is Bryan hurt again already?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Just fire Kip Sabian already. He blows


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

This is tasteless and nobody is buying it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> What happened? Is Bryan hurt again already?


Kayfabe playing up to the injury, otherwise Garcia wouldn't ddt him on the floor.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> AEW running a 7,500 seater in Toronto may be another case of them underestimating demand in a new territory.


Yeah, that is surprising. Does Canada still have weird mask rules or something that would keep people away @La Parka?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, Jericho making fun of Brain Damage.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> What happened? Is Bryan hurt again already?


The booker of the year kayfabing concussion damage in the era of CTE. The type of shit WWE would be canceled over by the internet.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no DQ to the concrete? The fuck is wrong with that fucking ref or this booking?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

DDT on concrete shouldn’t be normalized. People should kayfabe go in the hospital afterwards


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Just fire Kip Sabian already. He blows


They probably did and no one told him given Textless Tony's MO.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> DING DONG, We have a winner.


DING DONG HELLO!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The booker of the year kayfabing concussion damage in the era of CTE. The type of shit WWE would be canceled over by the internet.


Agreed. Not good to make fun of that in this angle.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> This is tasteless and nobody is buying it.



It’s the heel attacking the babyface’s weakness. Nothing tasteless about it. It’s just the story they are telling of BD coming back too early


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

One Shed said:


> They probably did and no one told him given Textless Tony's MO.


Lol yeah Tony's way of firing talent is just ghosting them and not talking to them anymore and hoping they just figure out they're fired on their own when they stop getting paid.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This commercial break is so terribly placed. Garcia should be in the ring letting Bryan get counted out, but instead, he's stalling with the referee for this picture in picture, which kills all the suspense and makes it obvious it's a work.*


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The booker of the year kayfabing concussion damage in the era of CTE. The type of shit WWE would be canceled over by the internet.


To be fair WWE have a dude curbstomping people unconscious left right and center and nobody cares.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can we just do the afterbirth interference already? We know it's coming.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh look another blade job.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> It’s the heel attacking the babyface’s weakness. Nothing tasteless about it. It’s just the story they are telling of BD coming back too early


Is it a story? Because it looks more like they just brought Danielson back too early without promoting any hype for it like it was a big deal.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I was ready for anyone to take the belt off of Thunder Rosa. She's horrible.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The kayfabe injury is ridiculous, if Bryan is having issues with his brain and got DDT'ed on the concrete this shit should be over but Bryan just brushed it off and still fighting back apparently....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If Bryan is cool with playing up concussions then aye go for ut


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now he's bleeding? Lmao this is fuckin idiotic, like..Jesus christ


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> Yeah, that is surprising. Does Canada still have weird mask rules or something that would keep people away @La Parka?


naw, not anymore.

but who knows come oct lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is Bryan blading for Garcia? Save that for something else. AEW overdoes blood & cursing. They need to know when to chill and make it effective. That's why when someone bleeds, people dont give a shit anymore.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

3venflow said:


> AEW running a 7,500 seater in Toronto may be another case of them underestimating demand in a new territory.


WWE runs air canada centre a lot. 

I wonder if WWE has some sort of exclusive agreement?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tony Khan thinks every match has to be the main event of Wrestlemania, gotta go 25 minutes, bleed and kick out of everything. So when that shit happens at the ppvs its nothing special and something you get on every episode on tv.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm surprised people tired of pro wrestling playing it safe for years are offended by some reality/kayfabe mixing TV-14 stuff. I love the stuff that blurs the lines. It's more interesting than a repeat of the same old shit. Don't people revere the Attitude Era, famed for its bad taste content?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope this isn't a recurring theme in bryan's matches/ Let this narrative die tonight..He can tease being hurt still but this is a tad too much.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Bryan looking like a geek. Wardlow probably got smart and is on his way to WWE after tbe shit booking with OC


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Battlebots on next? I guess the Bots really do follow Tony.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This has been a great match. Hard hitting, good storytelling. Danielson giving a great sell job this entire match


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

“Battle bots 

Dunkin’ donuts

dippin dots”

WTH is JR going on about lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nothing Finer said:


> To be fair WWE have a dude curbstomping people unconscious left right and center and nobody cares.


Not even. This would be like if HHH came back and in his first match started holding his heart. Like why? For Daniel Garcia? What's the point of this?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Every match — this blow for blow crap.. tiresome


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> I hope this isn't a recurring theme in bryan's matches/ Let this narrative die tonight..He can tease being hurt still but this is a tad too much.


I think Bryan booked this. He unfortunately likes to book himself weak


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Too many random promo-less Japanese talent for me to give a shit about.


The promotion isn’t supposed to make 100% of the wrestlers over with every viewer. Not even the late 90s WWF could do that.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can we ban Jericho from commentary?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryan should've been done after the ddt on concrete, shit looks ridiculous he's perfectly fine now after supposedly still having concussion issues and stumbling around and getting his head driven into concrete.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Why is Bryan blading for Garcia? Save that for something else. AEW overdoes blood & cursing. They need to know when to chill and make it effective. That's why when someone bleeds, people dont give a shit anymore.


Blood is so overused in AEW


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

One Shed said:


> Can we ban Jericho from commentary?


Don't know why they don't ask Punk?


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Why is Bryan blading for Garcia? Save that for something else. AEW overdoes blood & cursing. They need to know when to chill and make it effective. That's why when someone bleeds, people dont give a shit anymore.


Save the blood for the gimmick matches or a hot feud where it makes sense.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Every match is 20 minutes. Just so fucking boring.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

God Damn why are their matches always so long?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Don't know why they don't ask Punk?


Because he's too busy being a whiny crybaby


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I'm surprised people tired of pro wrestling playing it safe for years are offended by some reality/kayfabe mixing TV-14 stuff. I love the stuff that blurs the lines. It's more interesting than a repeat of the same old shit. Don't people revere the Attitude Era, famed for its bad taste content?


Because most the time it's just as played out. We know Bryan isn't having concussion issues so it's a hard sell and blood all the time wears thin.


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Thunder Rosa gave Miyu a salty game. I'm not into those American indy types, it's no wonder WWE had NXT to weed out their flaws. I see lot of flaws in AEW matches.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Every match is 20 minutes. Just so fucking boring.


This match is fucking awesome.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> Can we ban Jericho from commentary?


is he still doing rampage?

how the fuck does anyone listen to this for an hour?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay Bryan lets go. Get the win and lets get ready for the outside interference already.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Where did these ridiculous elbows come from ? Bryan, Yuta, Moxley, and now Garcia and they all look awful


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Garcia is one of the best 23 year olds I've seen in wrestling since his opponent here.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

They kill themselves for 0 money


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I'm surprised people tired of pro wrestling playing it safe for years are offended by some reality/kayfabe mixing TV-14 stuff. I love the stuff that blurs the lines. It's more interesting than a repeat of the same old shit.


These people were creaming their pants at the possibility of WWE going to TV-14 but this is so wrong.

HYPOCRITES.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Every match is 20 minutes. Just so fucking boring.


That's why i've started to give up watching live I hope that mark known as HHH doesn't do this in the WWE. Not every match needs to be 20 minutes


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Don't know why they don't ask Punk?


I have no idea why they are so obsessed with 3-4 people in the booth at all times. Is it more ADHD, need extra people talking at all times stuff? Two people is the best booth and always has been.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Fantastic fucking match! 5 stars for a TV match. Perfection


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> This match is fucking awesome.



Everyone knows who's going over. Just like everyone knew Mox was going over. Everyone knew Rosa was going over. Everyone knew Swerve was going over. There's never any upsets or twists and turns. It's just a bunch of wrestling moves. It's boring.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Where did these ridiculous elbows come from ? Bryan, Yuta, Moxley, and now Garcia and they all look awful


Yep it looks so fake.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Garcia couldn't beat Yuta but gave Bryan Danielson this much trouble....ok then


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> is he still doing rampage?
> 
> how the fuck does anyone listen to this for an hour?


You know better than to ask me if I watch Rampage haha.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Where did these ridiculous elbows come from ? Bryan, Yuta, Moxley, and now Garcia and they all look awful


Bryan's trademark that started in 05 ROH.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> The promotion isn’t supposed to make 100% of the wrestlers over with every viewer. Not even the late 90s WWF could do that.


But the late WWF and current one when they bring in someone from the outside they know how to make their debut special and a big deal. In AEW every Japanese person comes in with no promo, no story,no fucks given and there's a clear difference in how AEW books outsiders and WWF or WWE did.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> These people were creaming their pants at the possibility of WWE going to TV-14 but this is so wrong.
> 
> HYPOCRITES.


There just a bunch of wwe bots jealous that wwe doesn’t have matches this good


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

YES, DANNY BOY!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Everyone knows who's going over. Just like everyone knew Mox was going over. Everyone knew Rosa was going over. Everyone knew Swerve was going over. There's never any upsets or twists and turns. It's just a bunch of wrestling moves. It's boring.


Yep it's all predictable


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy crap Garcia won a match!


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Lmao what the fuck?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

QUESTIONABLE to say the least lmfao. And again, I’m a fan of Garcia.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh fucking dear.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Obligatory Sports entertainment spot.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Randy Lahey said:


> There just a bunch of wwe bots jealous that wwe doesn’t have matches this good


🤡🤡🤡


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Danielson loses to a fucking nobody... fuck this shit.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> *Everyone knows who's going over. *Just like everyone knew Mox was going over. Everyone knew Rosa was going over. Everyone knew Swerve was going over. There's never any upsets or twists and turns. It's just a bunch of wrestling moves. It's boring.


Lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Then they have this guy who just jobbed to Wheeler Yuta beat one of their only draws in his return match LOL wtf my God


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

3 million down the drain


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why the fucking piledriver on the head? Some fucked up booking especially after a concussion.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Another non-tapout finish on Bryan.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Danielson is a mark.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are you fucking kidding me? Garcia got beat by Yuta no problem, and now not only beat Bryan Danielson but fucked him up and bloodied him up, yeah fuck this trash booking.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

hahahahahaha well that was really dumb.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL, he lost


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BCC no where to be found


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol.



They finally pull one and kill one of their only draws when half of their top talent is injured already lol. I mean good for em.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho running should never be filmed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WOWWWWWW BRYAN JOBBBBED TO GARCIA??? THE FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Danielson is a upper midcarder in aew.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sick Sharpshooter, but please stop the pass out spot. It's been done to death and no one understands the context of why it worked for Steve Austin at WrestleMania 13.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He got DDTd on concrete and got interfered with lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah it's just ridiculous at this point. But hey shout out for them keeping folk invested in getting the same moment over and over.


Pro wrestling has always been called a soap opera for men. The interpersonal relationships are the basis of almost every wrestling feud ever.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

People saying the DDT should've ended the match and don't like the head injury angle but angry when it plays into the finish and his loss? Come on. Bryan should've lost that match with that story.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That is absolutely hilarious how bad it is. 

You ruin a high quality match by having a mid carder beat arguably the best wrestler on the planet. 

Khan doesn't have a fucking clue.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well thank you. I told everyone Danielson would lose but no one agreed with me. Yay me. The shit booking of Danielson continuesl.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Bryan is officially another geek. A high paid million dollar geek. Khan is a shit booker


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Daniel Garcia beats Danielson, but Eddie Kingston can't beat Jericho. LOL


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

God a lot of you bitch way too much. Bryan put him over big time. Great ending to a very good show


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Bryan left wwe to get submitted by Daniel garcia lmao!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I love Bryan and that outcome sucks, but I'm not that mad since I find Daniel Garcia to be a titillating sports-entertainer


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Got to say Danielson is looking like a waste of time in AEW at this point.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Wardlow and Bryan should pack and leave this pathetic bullshit booker.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Garcia WINS! That was awesome. Danielson isn’t hurt at all by this. 

But I do wonder if it means BD is going to be out for a little while longer to play up the injury angle.

I’ll give that show a 8.5/10. Everything was great outside of the womens match and Swerve/Nese. 

Keep doing these quality of shows and Dynamite will get their momentum back


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Pro wrestling has always been called a soap opera for men. The interpersonal relationships are the basis of almost every wrestling feud ever.


The hell does that have to doing it with the same group of people.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CovidFan said:


> People saying the DDT should've ended the match and don't like the head injury angle but angry when it plays into the finish and his loss? Come on. Bryan should've lost that match with that story.



I'm fine with Bryan losing and their being an upset. I'm glad to be wrong there. The show needs MORE OF THAT. But Daniel Garcia? Lmao. Bruh.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I was willing to accept it if the guy who caused the loss was someone new, someone we haven't seen in a while, or someone Danielson could have an interesting feud with afterward.

Nope. It was Jake Hager.

This company is never going to become a mainstream competitor as long as Khan books it. He must be removed. It's that simple. Triple H is going to embarrass him and return the favor from the wars.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Every match — this blow for blow crap.. tiresome


psychology is beyond them. AEW thinks wrestling is MMA


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cannot have someone likes Starks or Hobbs get that shock win over Danielson and then push them. Has to be the guy with the most boring name ever that is just going to be forgotten in another week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CovidFan said:


> People saying the DDT should've ended the match and don't like the head injury angle but angry when it plays into the finish and his loss? Come on. Bryan should've lost that match with that story.


Bryan getting back up after the DDT on concrete and being perfectly fine was what looked stupid, he was fully conscious and fighting back after that spot, and only lost due to interference.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Got to say Danielson is looking like a waste of time in AEW at this point.


Hes a midcard joke now. He must be on his way out. If not, hes stupider than I thought.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

DrEagles said:


> God a lot of you bitch way too much. Bryan put him over big time. Great ending to a very good show


if the goal is to put over Daniel Garcia, why did they have Garcia lose to Wheeler Yuta last week? The impression is more that Bryan looks weak, not that Garcia looks strong


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araxen said:


> Daniel Garcia beats Danielson, but Eddie Kingston can't beat Jericho. LOL


Jericho isn't wanting to put anyone over but himself.

Bryan will put over everyone but himself. See the difference.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DrEagles said:


> God a lot of you bitch way too much. Bryan put him over big time. Great ending to a very good show


This would be like Stone Cold putting over Taka Michinoku, stupid as fuck. And if this was gonna happen don't book Garcia to lose to Yuta right before this.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Daniel Garcia vs Bryan Danielson was freaking incredible 👏 👏 

That finish was a huge shock too


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Congrats on ruining Bryan TK. 👏👏👏👏


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Been there since September and has ZERO big wins. Fuck this nonsense. This is souring me on AEW and I was their biggest defender. Only BCC guy w/o a title and a complete afterthought in the group he proposed. he better have a massive wining streak now.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Daniel Garcia vs Bryan Danielson was freaking incredible 👏 👏
> 
> That finish was a huge shock too


Not a surprise the usual bots support this 👍🏻


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How can you not know what to do with Wardlow? Keep him on...jeez lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> How can you not know what to do with Wardlow? Keep him on...jeez lol


Who?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> That is absolutely hilarious how bad it is.
> 
> You ruin a high quality match by having a mid carder beat arguably the best wrestler on the planet.
> 
> Khan doesn't have a fucking clue.


Danielson isn’t hurt at all by the loss. The story was he came back too soon from injury and Garcia got help to win.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> How can you not know what to do with Wardlow? Keep him on...jeez lol


Absolute shambles.

After doing everything so right in building him they've completely killed his momentum. Insane.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Congrats on ruining Bryan TK. 👏👏👏👏


Danielson is only ruined according to overreacting fans.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Danielson isn’t hurt at all by the loss. The story was he came back too soon from injury and Garcia got help to win.


He's Bryan Danielson, and Garcia is a geek midcarder who got beat by the blackpool combat club's young rookie thats still learning, Bryan still hurt or with interference should wipe the floor with him. Looks ridiculous Garcia beating Bryan regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One Shed said:


> Who?


One of the hottest acts is now back behind hiding. Shame...they just don't know how to utilize 


Boldgerg said:


> Absolute shambles.
> 
> After doing everything so right in building him they've completely killed his momentum. Insane.


It's insane. There is no excuse to not do a quick backstage promo...a video package...but nothing. Not one fucking word.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I love it, that's the sort of win Garcia has been needing to move up a rank and really established him as above Sammy and Hager at this point. I'm confident he'll be one of AEW's top stars down the line when he has that aura of feeling dangerous about him. Danielson probably begged TK to put Danny over because 23 year old Garcia is as close to 23 year old Danielson as you'll find. Danielson is bulletproof and anyone who disagrees, well look at some of the guys he put over in WWE and bounced back from. Very happy for Garcia who has been through a lot to get to where he is today.

Great show for the most part, much better than recent offerings.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sad Panda said:


> Danielson is only ruined according to overreacting fans.



Danielson doesn't know what the fuck he's doing. I guarantee he booked this and of course Khan said yes. Garcia is just the type of guy he loves. Just like how he tried to put over Drew Gulak and no one gave a fuck. No one is ever going to give a fuck about Daniel Garcia. Not a soul. Ever.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Smart finish to the show - now the concussion spots make sense as part of the story to get Garcia over while giving Danielson a free pass. I'm not a fan of working concussion spots, but since this clearly tied into the story and was highlighted on commentary before the match, the story of this match helped both wrestlers.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> One of the hottest acts is now back behind hiding. Shame...they just don't know how to utilize
> 
> It's insane. There is no excuse to not do a quick backstage promo...a video package...but nothing. Not one fucking word.


Your TV champion who was one of the hottest acts in the company and... You don't put him on TV for two fucking weeks?

Idiots.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Add Bryan to the list of talents ruined by AEW.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

And it makes the show interesting to give these young guys some wins over the made stars.

I thought Takeshita should have beat Moxley which would have been awesome the way that match was going. Pulling the trigger on Garcia makes sense. He’s paid his dues.


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Tony Khan probably doenst like wardlow.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Your TV champion who was one of the hottest acts in the company and... You don't put him on TV for two fucking weeks?
> 
> Idiots.



But hey they got Tony Nese holding a belt on the show right?


Booker of the year baby already got the 2022 trophy wrapped up!


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Daniel Garcia vs Bryan Danielson was freaking incredible 👏 👏
> 
> That finish was a huge shock too


Its great if you like seeing a top act job to a low card geek. You would like this stuff sadly.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

D Z said:


> Tony Khan probably doenst like wardlow.


Warlow gets the chicks


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They finally pull one and kill one of their only draws when half of their top talent is injured already lol. I mean good for em.





RainmakerV2 said:


> Everyone knows who's going over. Just like everyone knew Mox was going over. Everyone knew Rosa was going over. Everyone knew Swerve was going over. There's never any upsets or twists and turns. It's just a bunch of wrestling moves. It's boring.





RainmakerV2 said:


> Then they have this guy who just jobbed to Wheeler Yuta beat one of their only draws in his return match LOL wtf my God


You can't have it both ways. Personally, I thought the result was abysmal. 

But you complained about the match length, complained that it was a predictable outcome and then proceeded to complain about the result anyway despite it being the exact opposite of the "predictable outcome" that you were whining about. 

Constructive criticism is great, there was plenty of it to be had tonight, but you literally covered all bases to the point where no matter what transpired you were going to bitch about it regardless which is just absurd.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That win has to be followed up by a big push to justify it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson’s talent’s being wasted. When he signed he was on fire, banger after banger. Now he’s just an afterthought, as @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said. You all know who to blame for it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sure it was Bryan's decision to put over Garcia. Putting over a younger guy like that is something you do with more hype...more of a bigger deal. Not a match thrown together with a week notice. That's not how you really make a star.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> You can't have it both ways. Personally, I thought the result was abysmal.
> 
> But you complained about the match length, complained that it was a predictable outcome and then proceeded to complain about the result anyway despite it being the exact opposite of the "predictable outcome" that you were whining about.
> 
> Constructive criticism is great, there was plenty of it to be had tonight, but you literally covered all basis to the point where no matter what transpired you were going to bitch about it regardless which is just absurd.



The upset is a good idea. The show needs more of it. In theory it's what they should do more of. Dynamite has wayyyyy too many predictable matches. This was not the spot or guy to do it with. Both can be true. 


I wouldn't have booked the match begin with. Garcia is never going to be anything and only appeals to the very hardcore. If you never wanna average a mil viewers consistently he's definitely the guy that should be beating Danielson.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Danielson doesn't know what the fuck he's doing. I guarantee he booked this and of course Khan said yes. Garcia is just the type of guy he loves. Just like how he tried to put over Drew Gulak and no one gave a fuck. No one is ever going to give a fuck about Daniel Garcia. Not a soul. Ever.


I disagree. But go on and continue to melt down.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> But hey they got Tony Nese holding a belt on the show right?
> 
> 
> Booker of the year baby already got the 2022 trophy wrapped up!


I don't agree with the constant Khan bashing every time the man so much as breathes, but there has been some horrific booking in recent months and misusing Wardlow like this - or rather not using at all - is pathetic and unexplainable.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> Danielson isn’t hurt at all by the loss. The story was he came back too soon from injury and Garcia got help to win.


Danielson has been choked unconscious the last two times he competed in the ring now in a row. 

This is a bad L, Garcia doesn't have the mic skills or charisma to warrant going over Danielson right now. 

This was a terrible decision, a bad ending to a great match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sad Panda said:


> I disagree. But go on and continue to melt down.



Who does Garcia appeal to besides the same workrate marks who watch the show every week anyway? I'd love to hear this. He can't talk. Looks like a dweeb, has no colorful gear or look to make up for it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Danielson isn’t hurt at all by the loss. The story was he came back too soon from injury and Garcia got help to win.


And that is always the excuse for him to job. It won't hurt him and watch more losses accumulate because it won't "hurt' him. how about Moxley actually lose a damn match clean for once or just get pinned dirty? Oh wait, that's the real reason Danielson is in BCC so the best wrestler in the world can eat some pins for him.

If you want Danielson to be in a big match with Punk, he needs to be booked far stronger than he has been. This is atrocious and a complete misuse of his incredible talent. And I don't give a fuck if he beats Jericho at All Out., that's not a big enough win anymore, especially since Mox is going over him soon.

The perfect wrestler with the perfect shit booking. If he doesn't run through all of BCC, I am going to be pissed.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Danielson is an established star,Garcia needed this more,this is how you make stars


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

No mily soon.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Fans ' All the ex WWE guys are winning against the young AEW homegrown talent's'

Garcia beats Danielson.

Also fans 'What the hell!!!!! Danielson is an ex WWE guy! Why is he getting beat by a young AEW homegrown talent!!!! They're a 'nobody!!!'

HYPOCRITES.

I know this is a foreign subject for most of you since you have rarely seen it for the last 50 years, The way you make a star is to have a 'nobody' beat a 'somebody.'

In wrestling jargon, it's called giving the rub.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Overall a pretty good show. Bookended by two very good matches, with the main event having a nice surprise with the outcome. Rosa vs. Miyu was good even in the usual women's slot.

Only I think I really didn't care for was apparently continuing this stuff with Swerve & Lee vs. Sterling's group.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The upset is a good idea. The show needs more of it. In theory it's what they should do more of. Dynamite has wayyyyy too many predictable matches. This was not the spot or guy to do it with. Both can be true.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't have booked the match begin with. Garcia is never going to be anything and only appeals to the very hardcore. If you never wanna average a mil viewers consistently he's definitely the guy that should be beating Danielson.


So in other words, you were going to bitch about the result either way. 

Regardless of the match quality, predictable or unpredictable winner...you were not going to be pleased with the result. 

Sounds like something I would skip, like I did the women's match, as that's a prime example of what I would view as a "lose/lose" scenario. 

I'm a Pro wrestling fan, I loved the match, the result was shit, I enjoyed the match, but can't stand the result.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't dislike Garcia but if you were originally going to give him a "W", make it a bigger deal then. Not just a random win. No buildup...this could have been booked stronger with a vet taking on a younger guy etc..but nope...a cold win. And as big of a name Bryan is, i doubt this will elevate Garcia. It's not about who you beat in AEW...it's about the buildup to the match and then the story the win or less tells. Not just a match made a week prior and oh shocker young guy wins. Now unless they are going to push the fuck out of Garcia, but i doubt it. Wardlow is proof that a push is not a sure thing.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Danielson has been choked unconscious the last two times he competed in the ring now in a row.
> 
> This is a bad L, Garcia doesn't have the mic skills or charisma to warrant going over Danielson right now.
> 
> This was a terrible decision, a bad ending to a great match.


Danielson will always be a main eventer. He’s not helped at all by beating Garcia. 

However, Garcia winning can help Garcia. He’s got the in ring work to be a main event guy and his promos are getting better.

And I think they are going to go with MJF -Danielson soon, so any matches Danielson has in the meantime will be forgotten,


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The show was much better today than usual.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Fans ' All the ex WWE guys are winning against the young AEW homegrown talent's
> 
> Garcia beats Danielson.
> 
> ...


Garcia is a fucking DWEEB lmao. Had it been Hobbs destroying Danielson everyone would be loving it. 


And what rub? What? Is Garcia gonna be in one of the top matches at All Out? In a singles and not just taking bumps in some 10 man clusterfuck? Is he gonna win the TNT title? Fuck no lmao. That's what makes it dumb.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I wouldn't have booked the match begin with. Garcia is never going to be anything and only appeals to the very hardcore. If you never wanna average a mil viewers consistently he's definitely the guy that should be beating Danielson.


Um... yeah! We need more wrestlers like Danielson and less like Garcia!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Garcia is not mega pushed after this, starting next Wednesday or asap then it was a wasted opportunity and a poor booking move. We shall see soon enough. Is this going to be a win forgotten in a couple weeks?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> So in other words, you were going to bitch about the result either way.
> 
> Regardless of the match quality, predictable or unpredictable winner...you were not going to be pleased with the result.
> 
> ...



I liked the result. They just gave the W a guy who you and I both know are gonna do Jack shit with it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Surprise surprise. Another week, another awful Thunder Rosa title defense.
> 
> Match only got good toward the end when Miyu finally got to show off her strikes but it was too late to save this. Should have done it earlier. That was absolutely needed to get this match over since there was no effort to build it. Sucks for Miyu.
> 
> I can't believe there are still people who think this geek has any idea what he's doing as a booker.


Nah, you're clearly wrong here.

Thunder Rosa just delivered yet another good (world title) match against Miyu Yamashita here; which just further proves that Tony Khan definitely has the better idea of how to book this compelling show


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Who does Garcia appeal to besides the same workrate marks who watch the show every week anyway? I'd love to hear this. He can't talk. Looks like a dweeb, has no colorful gear or look to make up for it.


Why would appealing to your main audience be a bad thing? That’s your bread and butter audience. The audience that puts their asses in the seats.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cosmo77 said:


> Danielson is an established star,Garcia needed this more,this is how you make stars


Then Mox should have put him over a while ago. After all Mox is an established star and Garcia needed it more.


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

"Hecking yummerino garcia and kyle o reily are the real future stars"


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sad Panda said:


> Why would appealing to your main audience be a bad thing? That’s your bread and butter audience. The audience that puts their asses in the seats.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Daniel Garcia is another generic, work rate heel. He's never going to be a legitimate "star". Having Bryan job for him is laughable.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> And that is always the excuse for him to job. It won't hurt him and watch more losses accumulate because it won't "hurt' him. how about Moxley actually lose a damn match clean for once or just get pinned dirty? Oh wait, that's the real reason Danielson is in BCC so the best wrestler in the world can eat some pins for him.
> 
> If you want Danielson to be in a big match with Punk, he needs to be booked far stronger than he has been. This is atrocious and a complete misuse of his incredible talent. And I don't give a fuck if he beats Jericho at All Out., that's not a big enough win anymore, especially since Mox is going over him soon.
> 
> The perfect wrestler with the perfect shit booking. If he doesn't run through all of BCC, I am going to be pissed.


AEW has 6 guys (MJF, Omega, Moxley, Danielson, Punk, Darby) - where it doesn’t matter if they lose they are made guys forever. Additional wins will not make them more over than they already are, 

But if you want to make more main event guys, the made guys need to job for them to get them to that level.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Daniel Garcia is another generic, work rate heel. He's never going to be a legitimate "star". Having Bryan job for him is laughable.


Garcia = Danielson

Exactly the same thing was said about Danielson in the past.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sad Panda said:


> Why would appealing to your main audience be a bad thing? That’s your bread and butter audience. The audience that puts their asses in the seats.


Maybe cause you should want to grow your audience beyond the ones you already have who will tune in regardless of what you do.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 128724


What does this even mean?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> AEW has 6 guys (MJF, Omega, Moxley, Danielson, Punk, Darby) - where it doesn’t matter if they lose they are made guys forever. Additional wins will not make them more over than they already are,
> 
> But if you want to make more main event guys, the made guys need to job for them to get them to that level.


Garcia will never be an organic main event guy, no matter who tries to put him over.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Then Mox should have put him over a while ago. After all Mox is an established star and Garcia needed it more.



I see your point. Which is why I wanted Takeshita to beat Mox a few weeks ago given how over Takeshita was and Mox isn’t hurt anyway.

Likely it was Danielson’s idea to job tonight. He may want more time off


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

Bryan losing his first match back lol fucking jesus.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> AEW has 6 guys (MJF, Omega, Moxley, Danielson, Punk, Darby) - where it doesn’t matter if they lose they are made guys forever. Additional wins will not make them more over than they already are,
> 
> But if you want to make more main event guys, the made guys need to job for them to get them to that level.


So you can sit here and tell me with a straight face Daniel Garcia is gonna be a main event guy? I'll bet you whatever amount of money you want that he isn't in 5 main event single matches by the end of the year. How much?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Its great if you like seeing a top act job to a low card geek. You would like this stuff sadly.


Ooh, God forbid that they decide to build new stars for the future; especially in a great worker like Daniel Garcia (who just delivered an outstanding match here against Bryan Danielson).

Excuse me for focusing on being happy about the future (as well as that awesome match too), and not being worried at all about Bryan Danielson's stock.

Edit:

You realize that Kazuchika Okada took a clean loss to Tama Tonga last year in the 2021 G1 tournament?

Tama is primarily a tag guy (who is fairly good in the ring, but not nearly as close to Garcia's level), and there were no shenanigans at all when he won (unlike Garcia tonight); but yet Okada is still widely perceived as the biggest star in NJPW atm.

Bryan's star power won't be hurt by this, especially since he got screwed over via outside interference.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sad Panda said:


> What does this even mean?



That some people here are fine with AEW being their little tree house where it's all about "wrestling" and they have no care for appealing outside of said tree house to bring in kids or women.


And if that's you, that's cool. Do you.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Daniel Garcia is another generic, work rate heel. He's never going to be a legitimate "star". Having Bryan job for him is laughable.


Absolutely. I get the idea of Danielson elevating younger up and coming stars.

Garcia is just not one of those people.

Why do they have Hook fucking around with Danhausen and the utterly meaningless FTW title? Why can't they have given that rub to him instead? It's just inexplicable. He does not know who to push.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox vs Rush and Garcia vs Danielson were excellent matches to start and end the show. Both intense, stiff, high level battles from the so-called indy spotfest promotion. Danielson probably sees so much of himself in Garcia. AmDrag would've been called a 'skinny Indy geek who'll never make it' by many on here in the early 2000s. Short sighted people can't see beyond this week, long sighted people see what a talent can become. Garcia is 23 and already phenomenal in the ring with his work, subtle mannerisms and psychology. He's way ahead of his experience level. His promos can improve but already have and will more as he gets older and has more experience. I'm just happy to see AEW invest this energy into young wrestlers after seeing what happened to one of my favourite promotions (WCW). Garcia, Jungle Boy, Starks, Hobbs and HOOK all came out of the show looking better and none of them are refugees from Stamford. 😍


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Fans ' All the ex WWE guys are winning against the young AEW homegrown talent's
> 
> Garcia beats Danielson.
> 
> ...


we;ve seen it in wwe with this exact wrestler and we've also seen the result. 

Bryan put over Murphy, ali, cole, rowan and others.

What did the rub do for them? Absolutely nothing. The only thing this does is hurt Bryans chances of being seen as a serious main event attraction. Theres nothing wrong with Bryan putting someone over but theres so many better ways and better people. Why not have him have a feud with Darby Allin, where Darby gets a surprise victory at the PPV after an entertaining feud that plays out on TV? Why not have Ricky Starks beat him? Instead Bryan gives the rub to a guy who is a henchman of a comedy faction.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

redban said:


> if the goal is to put over Daniel Garcia, why did they have Garcia lose to Wheeler Yuta last week? The impression is more that Bryan looks weak, not that Garcia looks strong


Dude nobody outside of marks know much about the roh ppv let alone outcome.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

It would be one thing if they elevated Garcia from here, but everyone knows he'll be back losing in the midcard within a few weeks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cosmo77 said:


> Danielson is an established star,Garcia needed this more,this is how you make stars


What happens next with Garcia will give us the answer.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Ooh, God forbid that they decide to build new stars for the future; especially in a great worker like Daniel Garcia (who just delivered an outstanding match here against Bryan Danielson).
> 
> Excuse me for focusing on being happy about the future (as well as that awesome match too), and not being worried at all about Bryan Danielson's stock.
> 
> ...


Lol as if Garcia will one day main event All Out or Double Or Nothing as world champion or something, dude wont even sniff the TNT title, he's a skinny little geek who wont ever be a star, thats why this was so stupid. You wanna elevate new people for the future? fine do it with Hobbs, do it with Wardlow, do it with people who will believably be main eventers one day, not people who are never gonna break out of the midcard like Garcia.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

The ending of that show was so awful and insulting that it’s beyond words. Garcia is a nobody. A goofy enhancement talent without any presence, character or personality. Not a single person in that live audience bought the finish. No one got made, and everybody looked bad. I’ve been struggling to keep watching the weeklies, and I think it’s time to just stick to PPVs.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> What happens next with Garcia will give us the answer.


Jericho bragging in a promo before BCC runs down and the two factions fight off for 200, Alex.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That some people here are fine with AEW being their little tree house where it's all about "wrestling" and they have no care for appealing outside of said tree house to bring in kids or women.
> 
> 
> And if that's you, that's cool. Do you.


You don’t think OC, Danhausen, Hook, Jade.. appeal to children? 

Granted they need to work in the women demographic, but it’s funny when they put on a more of a hokey or silly segment this board completely annihilates it for being that even though it is more appealing to the younger demographic. Ya just can’t win.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol as if Garcia will one day main event All Out or Double Or Nothing as world champion or something, dude wont even sniff the TNT title, he's a skinny little geek who wont ever be a star, thats why this was so stupid.


Yea, I'm pretty sure that's what some folks were saying about guys (with unimpressive physiques) like CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and AJ Styles nearly 20 years ago; but yet they rose up to stardom with very successful careers.

Hell, that's a misleading description that's been used against Will Ospreay just a few years ago; but yet he's doing quite well for himself in NJPW atm as one of their top stars.

Dismissing a young guy like Daniel Garcia this early in his career already is a big mistake.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sad Panda said:


> You don’t think OC, Danhausen, Hook, Jade.. appeal to children?
> 
> Granted they need to work in the women demographic, but it’s funny when they put on a more of a hokey or silly segment this board completely annihilates it for being that even though it is more appealing to the younger demographic. Ya just can’t win.



They have a guy that stats show the women actually tune in for, gave him the belt, then put him in a match with OC and now he's gone missing.


But they sure find time to put Tony Nese In a title picture and put over Daniel Garcia.


Enjoy your tree house.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I'm pretty sure that's what some folks were saying about guys (with unimpressive physiques) like CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and AJ Styles nearly 20 years ago; but yet they rose up to stardom with very successful careers.
> 
> Hell, that's a misleading description that's been used against Will Ospreay just a few years ago; but yet he's doing quite well for himself in NJPW atm as one of their top stars.
> 
> Dismissing a young guy like Daniel Garcia this early in his career already is a big mistake.


The problem is if Garcia isn't winning something major soon then the win was pointless. Him beating Danielson in July of 2022 doesn't mean much if it takes him multiple months let alone years to finally get another big moment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I'm pretty sure that's what some folks were saying about guys (with unimpressive physiques) like CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and AJ Styles nearly 20 years ago; but yet they rose up to stardom with very successful careers.
> 
> Hell, that's a misleading description that's been used against Will Ospreay just a few years ago; but yet he's doing quite well for himself in NJPW atm as one of their top stars.
> 
> Dismissing a young guy like Daniel Garcia this early in his career already is a big mistake.


Lol Garcia isn't anywhere near the level of names you brought up, even compared to them starting out he's not on their level, those guys had the it factor from the very beginning of their careers and people knew they were gonna be special.

And don't expect Garcia to go on some huge push now and become a top name he will be back to losing and being irrelevant by next week, and it will be about Bryan getting healthy and getting to Jericho.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They have a guy that stats show the women actually tune in for, gave him the belt, then put him in a match with OC and now he's gone missing.
> 
> 
> But they sure find time to put Tony Nese In a title picture and put over Daniel Garcia.
> ...


I agree about Wardlow, so please don’t put me in the “treehouse”; your subtle jabs are cute.

Now go ahead and run along, you have more massive overreactions and over analyzations to contribute. I don’t want to hold you up from that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sad Panda said:


> I agree about Wardlow, so please don’t put me in the “treehouse”; your subtle jabs are cute.
> 
> Now go ahead and run along, you have more massive overreactions and over analyzations to contribute. I don’t want to hold you up from that.



It's not a jab. And I'm glad you agree.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Main event seemed to be a Nod to Puroresu booking of a return from injury


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fun show. First one I’ve watched since probably before Forbidden Door.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> What happens next with Garcia will give us the answer.


I could see them running it back with Danielson winning, but Garcia's win, tainted though it was, tells fans that he now has a chance of beating established wrestlers.



SAMCRO said:


> Lol as if Garcia will one day main event All Out or Double Or Nothing as world champion or something, dude wont even sniff the TNT title, he's a skinny little geek who wont ever be a star, thats why this was so stupid. You wanna elevate new people for the future? fine do it with Hobbs, do it with Wardlow, do it with people who believably be main eventers one day, not people who are never gonna break out of the midcard like Garcia.


You absolutely would say the same if early late 90s/early 2000s Danielson or AJ Styles walked into AEW today. I watched them both in the infancy of their careers including AmDrag in Japan with Lance Cade when he was a skillful young prospect with a stony face and no character yet. AJ was particularly devoid of personality early on and Garcia's promos are better than his were at one point. AJ definitely did not have 'it's from the start - hell, he was even very awkward in TNA for a long time. Wrestlers evolve, change, usually improve as they get older. Garcia is already ahead of most 23 year olds I've seen in the ring.

"What bland goofs! These jobbers will never go anywhere!"



















I guess this is why sports scouts are paid so much, since they have a long term vision of what a talent can become. Soccer clubs pay tens of millions for raw potential. Some end up stars, others in the Dutch third division. But all have great raw talent at the beginning.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I could see them running it back with Danielson winning, but Garcia's win, tainted though it was, tells fans that he now has a chance of beating established wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bryan got over in part BECAUSE he looked like an indie dork while everyone at the time was a 6'7 body builder. It was different and actually unique

That doesnt work anymore when the majority of the roster is built just like him


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

midgetlover69 said:


> bryan got over in part BECAUSE he looked like an indie dork while everyone at the time was a 6'7 body builder. It was different and actually unique
> 
> That doesnt work anymore when the majority of the roster is built just like him


Exactly.

Garcia is just one of a thousand skinny good wrestlers, and he doesn't exactly stand out from any of them imo.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

midgetlover69 said:


> bryan got over in part BECAUSE he looked like an indie dork while everyone at the time was a 6'7 body builder. It was different and actually unique
> 
> That doesnt work anymore when the majority of the roster is built just like him


Another thing is. Bryan Danielson wasn't getting wins over Stone Cold in 2000. AJ wasn't going over Hulk Hogan in WCW. They had 15 years of learning to do. Garcia COULD be something but this win does nothing for him unless he has some hidden main event talent that is about to be unleashed in the coming weeks. 

Wardlow, Darby Allin, Hobbs, Starks are all closer to that level and would actually get you a return on that victory investment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552470027705753600


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

YAAAAAAAA COMING TO TORONTO IN OCTOBER LETS FUCKING GOOOOOOO


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Daniel Garcia deserved that big rub by beating Bryan Danielson 

That was a good call on their part. Garcia is a great young prospect, and it's nice to see them building the future 



duane.crisp said:


> That shit is lame. I'm not a starks fan but jeez. I am an AEW guy but they're completely assist anyone building credibility. For a pop!! Starks losing is dumb and hook as a main star.... Khan loves small guys. Smh dumb made me change the channel


You missed out on an awesome show then.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Catalanotto said:


> YAAAAAAAA COMING TO TORONTO IN OCTOBER LETS FUCKING GOOOOOOO


I'ma hit you with a chair tbh


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

midgetlover69 said:


> bryan got over in part BECAUSE he looked like an indie dork while everyone at the time was a 6'7 body builder. It was different and actually unique
> 
> That doesnt work anymore when the majority of the roster is built just like him


Everybody 'at the time' didn't look like a 6'7" bodybuilder. This was 2010s not the 1980s. Danielson's rise to fame in WWE was after short guys like Mysterio, Eddie, Jericho held the gold. An era when guys who definitely aren't 6'7" bodybuilders like Miz, who had headlined Mania, and Ziggler were in key roles. Indy wrestlers like Ambrose and Rollins were also arriving and neither of them are juiced up musclemen. The era you're talking about sounds more like 1992 than 2012. WWE has mixed big and small for a long time now. Danielson got over because of his relentless underdog spirit against the 'establishment', a viral gesture/chant, not because he looked like an indy guy.

Garcia's potential is as a smug and dangerous heel, who has shades of a UFC guy about him. This needs time, effort, patience and some big scalps to work. He has plenty of potential and if you can't see that it's because of your preconceived biases about what a wrestler should look like and expectation that he should be the finished product at 23. I'll go with the views of Regal, Jericho and Danielson, who probably know a bit more than us about talent and potential.

Garcia is an awesome talent who 'gets' things in the ring that many of his peers never have.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Everybody 'at the time' didn't look like a 6'7" bodybuilder. This was 2010s not the 1980s. Danielson's rise to fame in WWE was after short guys like Mysterio, Eddie, Jericho held the gold. An era when guys who definitely aren't 6'7" bodybuilders like Miz, who had headlined Mania, and Ziggler were in key roles. Indy wrestlers like Ambrose and Rollins were also arriving and neither of them are juiced up musclemen. The era you're talking about sounds more like 1992 than 2012. Danielson got over because of his relentless underdog spirit against the 'establishment', a viral gesture/chant, not because he looked like an indy guy.
> 
> Garcia's potential is as a smug and dangerous heel, who has shades of a UFC guy about him. This needs time, effort, patience and some big scalps to work. He has plenty of potential and if you can't see that it's because of your preconceived biases about what a wrestler should look like and expectation that he should be the finished product at 23. I'll go with the views of Regal, Jericho and Danielson, who probably know a bit more than us about talent and potential.
> 
> Garcia is an awesome talent who 'gets' things in the ring that many of his peers never have.



Dangerous? You look at Daniel Garcia and think Dangerous? That's a word that comes to mind? 




Wow. Uh. 




Alright


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Daniel Garcia deserved that big rub by beating Bryan Danielson
> 
> That was a good call on their part. Garcia is a great young prospect, and it's nice to see them building the future
> 
> ...


It was one of the best Dynamite’s of the year.

Great opening match. Great promo from Mox to set up Mox-Jericho in 2 weeks.

Then the timing/execution of Danhausen-Starks-Hook-Hobbs was just perfect:

Starks squashes Danhausen - smart.
Hook comes out, but instead of setting up that match for another week they do it immediately. Great timing here.Hook wins, crowd goes nuts, but then Ricky gets his heat back with a good promo before Hobbs shocks the world with a heel turn. That was perfectly booked pro wrestling.

Main event was phenomenal.

This show was very very good. The surprise of Hobbs turning, and Garcia winning, gave the unpredictability the show needed


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Dangerous? You look at Daniel Garcia and think Dangerous? That's a word that comes to mind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I said that's what I can see him becoming with TIME, PATIENCE and EFFORT. He's a young guy who has lost a lot right now, but always shows tenacity and fighting spirit. As a viewer of New Japan, you'll know about Katsuyori Shibata, who was a junior heavyweight young lion early on and a 'killer' later on. A thing called time elapsed in between those stages. Wrestlers aren't static mannequins, they change and evolve. If the aforementioned Danielson and AJ aren't good examples of evolution from plain to stardom then I can run off some other examples. AJ was closer to a Dante Martin than a Tokyo Dome and Mania main eventer in the infancy of his career. A cruiserweight CAW teaming with Air Paris. I have no idea how anyone who watches plenty of wrestling can't see something in Garcia. I can understand more with Yuta, who I see a lower ceiling for. But Garcia has a shitload going for him at this stage of his career. At the very worst he can become a Benoit (intense super-worker).


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Danielson doesn't know what the fuck he's doing. I guarantee he booked this and of course Khan said yes. Garcia is just the type of guy he loves. *Just like how he tried to put over Drew Gulak and no one gave a fuck. *No one is ever going to give a fuck about Daniel Garcia. Not a soul. Ever.


Gee, maybe it's because there was a *PANDEMIC* that hit WWE hard immediately after Bryan Danielson had that banger against Drew Gulak at Elimination Chamber 2020???

Seriously, that was the last time that both men competed in front of a wrestling crowd in 2020, so Gulak never got a real chance to get over in front of a live audience because nobody was there to attend the rest of the Smackdown events.

Crowds were banned from arenas just 5 days after Bryan vs Gulak took place.

Anyway, Daniel Garcia deserves a chance 

He's 23 years old, and he's already able to hang with the best wrestler alive in Bryan Danielson in that ring.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I honestly can't believe some of the bitchy comments I'm reading here. This was one of the best Dynamites, wrestling and booking wise, ever. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> No, I said that's what I can see him becoming with TIME, PATIENCE and EFFORT. He's a young guy who has lost a lot right now, but always shows tenacity and fighting spirit. As a viewer of New Japan, you'll know about Katsuyori Shibata, who was a junior heavyweight young lion early on and a 'killer' later on. A thing called time elapsed in between those stages. Wrestlers aren't static mannequins, they change and evolve. If the aforementioned Danielson and AJ aren't good examples of evolution from plain to stardom then I can run off some other examples. AJ was closer to a Dante Martin than a Tokyo Dome and Mania main eventer in the infancy of his career. A cruiserweight CAW teaming with Air Paris.



Why are you feeding Bryan to a guy that needs time and patience? If he ain't ready to main event, whys he beating one of your top draws, especially when like 5 of your top draws are already sidelined? AJ didn't beat Jarrett until he won the fucking belt. When they went with him, they put the strap on him. It wasnt..oh we're gonna have you beat Jarrett then just throw you back in sports entertainment extreme and you might main event again in 3 months. Why? Because thats non sensical. 


Yeah, I watch NJPW. When Jay White came back they put him right in the Tokyo Dome with Tanahashi. He lost, but the next month he beat Omega for the belt and that summer he beat Okada and Tanahashi back to back and was instantly a top guy. It wasnt.."well you'll beat Omega but you need time and patience so we'll have you undercard tags again til your really ready to main event". Like...what?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MaseMan said:


> I honestly can't believe some of the bitchy comments I'm reading here. This was one of the best Dynamites, wrestling and booking wise, ever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


When people have the mindset that they don't want to like something, nothing will ever be good enough. An unfortunate mindset. I've been one of the many critical voices of recent episodes (it was weeks since I gave any episode 7+ out of 10) but they nailed it tonight. Great show that moved a handful of young guys closer to the spotlight. This was the most encouraging Dynamite in a long time.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I could see them running it back with Danielson winning, but Garcia's win, tainted though it was, tells fans that he now has a chance of beating established wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Juice Robinson beat Kenny Omega cleanly in the G1 tournament back in 2017 despite being a mostly unestablished, young low-carder.

Omega still turned out to be one of the biggest stars in NJPW, and in AEW years later.

Juice isn't doing too bad for himself right now in NJPW since he's one of the most pushed guys in BULLET CLUB atm


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Juice Robinson beat Kenny Omega cleanly in the G1 tournament back in 2017 despite being a mostly unestablished, young low-carder.
> 
> Omega still turned out to be one of the biggest stars in NJPW, and in AEW years later.
> 
> Juice isn't doing too bad for himself right now in NJPW since he's one of the most pushed guys in BULLET CLUB atm



The G1 is not even Canon to NJPWs normal pecking order through the other 11 months of the year and you know that.


Yujiro beat Kota Ibushi.







Yujiro. Beat. Kota. Ibushi.




It doesn't mean anything lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, I'm strongly convinced that CM Punk and Kenny Omega will be back very soon after tonight.

Bryan Danielson is back now as of tonight, and Adam Cole is (THANKFULLY) making his long-awaited return next week.

The product will likely be even hotter, and even more entertaining with all of those top stars making those returns soon.

Hell, we might even see a potential MJF return within the next 2 months.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The G1 is not even Canon to NJPWs normal pecking order through the other 11 months of the year and you know that.
> 
> 
> Yujiro beat Kota Ibushi.
> ...


You missed a huge point with your example here.

That loss to Yujiro Takahashi last year didn't hurt Kota Ibushi's star power at all.

Whenever Ibushi finally returns from injury, he'll still be one of the biggest stars from NJPW.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> You missed a huge point with your example here.
> 
> That loss to Yujiro Takahashi last year didn't hurt Kota Ibushi's star power at all.
> 
> Whenever Ibushi finally returns from injury, he'll still be one of the biggest stars from NJPW.



Because everyone knows the G1 isn't canon when it comes to results and once they get out of it the pecking order goes back to normal. The audience knows major upsets happen. 


Major upsets never happen in AEW. Thats why it's so stupid when they FINALLY pulled the trigger on one it went to a dweeb like Daniel Garcia lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Because everyone knows the G1 isn't canon when it comes to results and once they get out of it the pecking order goes back to normal. The audience knows major upsets happen.
> 
> 
> Major upsets never happen in AEW. Thats why it's so stupid when they FINALLY pulled the trigger on one it went to a dweeb like Daniel Garcia lol.


Daniel Garcia was pretty much an unknown name just a year ago, and now he's beating Bryan Danielson decisively while being part of the top heel faction in AEW that's being led by a living legend in Chris Jericho.

His stock has risen big time in just a year alone, and he's only 23 years old.

That 'dweeb' is a lone representation of their future.

Garcia has the potential to be one of AEW's top stars several years from now.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Seeing all the complaints about the Danielson vs Garcia result is interesting cause I agree it was bad but for very different reasons and also feel people are treating this loss as having more of an effect than it actually will.

The timing was simply completely off. Garcia is a guy who I feel if he develops well (he's already improved in the promo department a lot since he first came in to the point he's perfectly serviceable if nothing special) absolutely would deserve to get a big moment win over Bryan Danielson. He has a lot of potential imo but right now potential is all it is, he isn't there yet so beating Danielson now isn't worth it. Not to mention a big win over an established talent should be happening with actual build to give the moment a lot more oomph.

All this plus the fact it was Danielson's first match back with that being a lot of the interest made this the absolute wrong time to put over Garcia.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Jungle Boy…I like this little motherfucker.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> And that is always the excuse for him to job. It won't hurt him and watch more losses accumulate because it won't "hurt' him.


It's not an 'excuse.' It's the truth.

Bryan Danielson losing to Daniel Garcia *won't* hurt him in the long-term.

It's the same reason that Kenny Omega's star power/credibility was never hurt after taking clean losses to lower carders like Juice Robinson and YOSHI-HASHI years ago.

It's the same reason that Kazuchika Okada's star power/credibility was never damaged after taking decisive losses to lesser guys like Tama Tonga and Bad Luck Fale.

On a smaller scale, Claudio Castagnoli was jobbing in multiple matches from late 2021 through early 2022, and he even lost to Baron Corbin in his final match in WWE within mere minutes. He's now the world champion of ROH 5 months later, and he's still fairly credible as an upper-midcarder.

It was a dirty loss in which Bryan Danielson will eventually get his revenge in the end anyway.



> *how about Moxley actually lose a damn match clean for once or just get pinned dirty?*
> 
> Oh wait, that's the real reason Danielson is in BCC so the best wrestler in the world can eat some pins for him.


Huh?

Maybe it's because Jon Moxley is currently the AEW World Champion, and he shouldn't be taking many losses anyway.

Besides, he already got pinned in dirty fashion by Kenny Omega twice, and by one of the Young Bucks last year at Double or Nothing 2021. He also lost to Lance Archer in a Texas Deathmatch last year too. and THAT loss was clean too.



> If you want Danielson to be in a big match with Punk, he needs to be booked far stronger than he has been.


Dude, that big match-up probably won't even happen for another year at least. 

They're clearly not building up to CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson over the next few months, so they'll have more than enough time to heat up the latter to clash with the former at a much later date.



> This is atrocious and a complete misuse of his incredible talent.


Nah, it's a good booking decision since not only did both men deliver an incredible TV main event tonight; but it also protected Bryan Danielson due to various reasons (such as the dirty loss plus his kayfabe concussed state), AND it put over Daniel Garcia big time as a great investment for AEW's future. 



> And I don't give a fuck if he beats Jericho at All Out., that's not a big enough win anymore, especially since Mox is going over him soon.


Nah, we can't just suddenly pick and choose what's a big win anymore just because the timing is different or because it's not the prominent opponent that we want.

Chris Jericho is still one of the top heels in the company with or without a loss to Jon Moxley.

Besides, this is a moot point since beating any of those 3 men would still be a big deal. It's not like this is a unique scenario where one of them has an undefeated streak. They've already lost matches before.



> The perfect wrestler with the perfect shit booking.* If he doesn't run through all of BCC,* I am going to be pissed.


That's exactly what'll end up happening in the end, so you're being frustrated over nothing here.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> LOL, is Adam Cole returning already? Feels like his hiatus lasted like two weeks. Seriously, keep this overexposed fucker off TV for a while.


Nope, Adam Cole NEEDS to be on TV!

You don't keep a great all-around talent like him off TV for long 

Plus, you can't really 'overexpose' someone who deserves all of the spotlight that he gets 

Now we just need the other top stars like CM Punk, Kenny Omega, and MJF to return soon in order to make the men's division more complete. 

For the record, that INCLUDES Adam Cole and his fellow Undisputed Era members here since their absence are sorely missed here


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Though I wish it had an actual build, we're finally getting this match @THANOS @THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552355429438705664*


I'm hoping the result leads to Dragon snapping and going through the entire JAS one by one.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Well thank you. I told everyone Danielson would lose but no one agreed with me. Yay me. The shit booking of Danielson continuesl.


Fucking awful man. It's definitely Danielson's decision too. It's hard to root for the guy when he doesn't care about his own standing. The best wrestler, the perfect wrestler, the too humble for his own good wrestler.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The good 

1. Rush vs Mox was very solid 
2. Danhausen is actually being booked perfectly. It blows my mind. 
3. Exactly the title hook should be winning right now with the FTW title.
4. The starks face turn was executed perfectly. 
5. Dante vs Sammy didn't suck. I hope Dante is alright with that ankle.
6. Jungle boy cut the promo of his life I was impressed. 
7. Lionesses girl actually had me watch an entire women's match and it wasn't awful.
8. The main event was great. A huge star making performance for Garcia and catapults him into the tnt title picture easily.....there is a however though.

The bad

1. The post match promo involving Jericho. You know your act is trash when I'm audibly going oh for fuck sake when I hear your music. Anna's hysterical I'll choke you out screeching made me pray to God Jungle boy never pisses that woman off lest his ears bleed profusely.
2. A Tony never will be/Josh Woods tag team doesn't excite me. Them facing limitless swerve leaves me comatose.
3. Garcia is not fucking ready to beat Bryan Danielson dirty win or not. And if you think that a win over Bryan Danielson is something that should happen willy nilly with the run he is on you're as big of a mark as pippen94. Daniel Bryan sure. Bryan Danielson not a chance. You build Garcia up BIG TIME first. He just came off a loss against fucking wheeler yuta. You just turned Garcia into Roman reigns. Because now you have to put him in the main event scene. If he isn't fighting Mox for the world title at all out then this big star making performance was pointless and you have screwed the kid. You have to strap the rocket to him now when he isn't ready.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> YAAAAAAAA COMING TO TORONTO IN OCTOBER LETS FUCKING GOOOOOOO


A day after my birthday! I can't wait to gather a group and hit that up. Best bday gift.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I see the main thing with the Bryan loss as pumping up Jericho by association, that's the ultimate thing here. It seems like most roads are leading to putting the JAS over as the most important things on the show at the expense of anyone they face.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

On the plus side, Mox once again makes his opponent look like a monster and gives them so much shine to get the sympathy he needs. He's way underrated as an in ring talent. Great great match.

The whole Team Taz thing was absolutely perfect from all involved. Who didn't pop big time when Hook answered the challenge and got the tap! It was almost like an exciting MITB win. Then the A+ promo from Starks and the Hobbs attack confirming the Starks face turn. Everyone came out with more than they came in with.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I feel like Tony Khan is being stubborn with Thunder Rosa's title reign. Because there was a lot of criticism early on how she vanished from television right after winning the title.

Let's talk about the facts. This has been a poor title reign. It hasn't made the division better. She can't cut a promo. It isn't working. I feel like she has won several title defenses now that she should have actually lost. Making her reign a lengthy one won't make it good, Tony. Fix your mess.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tobiyama said:


> I feel like Tony Khan is being stubborn with Thunder Rosa's title reign. Because there was a lot of criticism early on how she vanished from television right after winning the title.
> 
> Let's talk about the facts. This has been a poor title reign. It hasn't made the division better. She can't cut a promo. It isn't working. I feel like she has won several title defenses now that she should have actually lost. Making her reign a lengthy one won't make it good, Tony. Fix your mess.


Nah, Tony Khan doesn't need to fix anything here at all since Thunder Rosa is currently having a solid world title reign, is having multiple good world title defenses, and she's surely more than capable of cutting a solid promo.

Rosa is the right woman to hold that world championship now


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Tony Khan doesn't need to fix anything here at all since Thunder Rosa is currently having a solid world title reign, is having multiple good world title defenses, and she's surely more than capable of cutting a solid promo.
> 
> Rosa is the right woman to hold that world championship now


Naw


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This week was better than both last two weeks combined. 

Good stuff happened and none of it was too much. Everything had a reason to be on the show. 

Jungleboy blew my mind with that promo. I was NOT expecting him to be that good on the mic. I expected a generic babyface promo with good enough delivery but damn!.. I was so pleasantly surprised I watched it twice. Christian vs Jungle Boy is officially my favorite thing going in wrestling today. 

Starks intro package was just as good as everything that followed it. Starks match with Danhausen into second defense, Hook getting the ftw title, Starks cutting that amazing promo and Bam.. where the hell did that Hobbs heel turn come from. It was legit surprising and I'm excited to see them feuding. 

Announcement of Trios titles, Bucks backstage promo and interaction with Hanger was pretty damn good. For a minute I thought it would be Bucks and Hangman aligning to enter the tournament but then DO comes in, they announced UE coming back. 

Bucks will be shunned by Cole who will side with Red dragon to enter tournament. DO will team with Hangman to enter tournament. Bucks will have nobody to team with until Omega finally shows up. This tournament will be All Elite (pun intended) in terms of action and story. Very excited for it. 

I think they turned Anna Jay heel because they didn't want fans turning on Jungleboy too for having a pretty gf, which wasn't the case with Sammy whatsoever but whatever. 

The only thing missing was Darby/Sting. But I'm okay with it taking a breather. Black wants Miro to join apparently. Makes things interesting. 

Bryan return had me hyped. The match told an amazing story. I liked the direction it took. He came back too early, he played injury into the match and got me for a second. If that wasn't enough, JAS had to cheat to win. Doesn't hurt Bryan, gives him another reason to go after JAS and gives Garcia a major major win. 

Good stuff.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I was being a smartass. And I was listening to Jim verbally destroy Jericho. Sue me for being light hearted and lackadaisical.
> 
> What I want is Bryan against Garcia. And then Moriarty. Then every other technical guy. Because we can build up to a certain British wrestler who is arguably better at submissions than Bryan himself.
> 
> And I'd have Bryan beat sabre Jr, then build towards Bryan vs Jericho without all the bullshit Jericho garbage then do punk v Bryan at the DON


What did I say, brother?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol at everyone overreacting to Bryan losing. It's okay guys, it's not like he returned from a 8 month injury and lost to Sting clean. He sold being injured like half the match and literally was cheated out. They literally started off with Jericho claiming "he's back too early because he's a mark". The match told a story.

From story perspective this did alot more to not just build Garcia, it gave alot of steam to Bryan as well. Bryan beating Garcia would have accomplished nothing. Would have been predictable and would have made his next match (probably with Hager) just as predictable.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good opening match between Mox and Rush. I don't know Rush, but he can go in the ring.
Trios Tag Titles... no thanks. 
Ricky Starks def. Danhausen. I don't want to see Danhausen in a match again. Starks is awesome. Hook than won the ''title'' from Starks. Good for him. Face turn for Starks after he got attacked by Hobbs. Now he has the task to carry the useless bigman to a decent match.
I skipped Sammy vs Dante, beacause I dislike them both. A Sky Blue push? Is she under contract? 
I liked the JB/Christian segment. Christian is on a roll as a heel on the mic. Gold. 
Swerve won a handicap match. I like his finisher. 
Random womans title match,. Thunder Rosa vs some unknown girl. Skip.
Garcia with a upset win over Danielson, with some assist from Hager. Good for him, but I don't think the got the reaction they were going for. Then he almost fell over.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

I loved this show up until the Swerve/Nese match. To me, they should be doing more with Swerve/Lee than what they've been doing for the past two weeks.

Women's match was OK but hard for me to get invested in because I don't really care for Thunder Rosa.

Garcia/Bryan match was good but once again don't care for either one of them. For me, Bryan has been stale for a long time now and I would actually love to see him go on a heel run...doubt it's ever going to happen though.

Really good show overall though.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

A few things I enjoyed from this week's Dynamite. Good opening match for the Interim World Title. But does Mox have to keep bleeding? This is why I dont see him coming back to the WWE because he loves to bleed. I still dont know nothing about Hook like many of the other AEW wrestlers but he got a nice pop for winning the FTW Title so that was cool. Still can't believe Anna Jay is a heel now but I guess this gives her and Tay Conti something to do while they are away from the TBS and Women's Title. But man, that promo from Anna Jay's bf Jungle Boy was pretty good. I didnt know he had it in him to do a promo like that. And Christian has been flat out amazing throughout this whole feud as the heel. I know nothing about Thunder Rosa's opponent either. I know people are mad that Bryon Danielson lost to Daniel Garcia but it wasn't a clean lost. This still protects him and really shows us that the JAS is all over the show.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> What did I say, brother?


You never said Garcia was going to win. But yes I should have accounted for your boy Bryan being an idiot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This was a great Dynamite

enjoyed it a lot - felt like AEW

Jungle Boy had a great promo, DB v Garcia was great

women’s match was a dud though - not sure what went wrong - they are both better than that display


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

More in-depth recap:

1. Mox vs. Rush was great until Andrade came. High intensity stuff, though I'm getting bored with him bleeding in every match, as I'm getting bored with blood in AEW in general. It's used too often to have any shock value most of the time. Jericho's promo was OK.

And after that...MORE TITLES?! 

2. The Starks segment was good all around. The FTW title is probably beneath Hook but hopefully he'll have more air time and competitive matches now. The Starks babyface turn and Hobbs attacking him were the highlights here. That shot looked brutal and shows you don't need to do as much as you think you do to get a feud over.

The show started to go downhill from here.

3. Sammy vs. Dante was whatever. Skye Blue was nice to look at at least. And WHY IS THIS FEUD BETWEEN KINGSTON AND HIS ALLIES VS. JAS STILL GOING ON? 

4. Lethal and co vs. best friends is something I care negative numbers about. Hopefully they relegate it to Rampage.

5. Jungle Boy promo showed some personality and I know a lot of people are raving about it, but truthfully it felt derivative from what Christian has already done, rather than something that developed his own character. Just delivering shocking one-liners doesn't make a character. The explanation that Luchasaurus was protecting Christian from anyone else but Jungle Boy SUCKED. And here some of you were expecting a swerve. Putting them back together so soon is just inexplicable and instantly removes an important element from this story. It's colder since Jungle Boy came back. Period. Just like that, the most compelling story in the company for the past month got a lot worse and has faded into the background.

6. This feud between Swerve/Lee/Neese/Sterling sucks. I actually wondered "who?" when I saw Keith Lee attacked.

7. Random Black promo. Whatever. We've seen them and they lead nowhere. I don't know how they can not make me excited for Black vs. Miro but here we are. It's unbelievable that they featured Dante vs. Sammy but didn't have Miro in a match tonight to either respond or foreshadow Black's promo, but this is what this company does so I'm used to it.

8. Thunder Rosa vs. Miyu Yamashita was disappointing to say the least. It got over like a wet balloon. Nobody knew who Miyu was because AEW didn't make any effort to promote this match. They could have at least had her come out swinging with her best in the industry strikes from the very start to blow us all away and make us go "HOLY SHIT WHO IS THIS CHICK AND WHY HAVE I NOT SEEN THIS BEFORE?!" But no. It was just the standard wrestling match we've seen millions of times until now. Of course this wasn't going to get over. It picked up toward the end when Miyu finally let loose but by then it was way too late. Very disappointing, but that's the theme of Thunder Rosa's title reign and indeed the entire AEW women's division.

9. Intense match at the end but Danielson losing has been much remarked before so I won't say much more. It's just inexplicable because we know in a few weeks Garcia will be in random matches. This isn't going to lead to a sustained push (nor should it).

*Conclusion:*

While the show was much-improved from last week, it still failed. The _wrestling_ was very good, but that's the entire problem in a nutshell - Tony thinks that "good matches" are enough and it doesn't matter who he puts out there or how it's structured. The company delivers "good matches" constantly, but those matches are built on a foundation of sand.

If there's no story or compelling characters behind the "good matches" they just fade into the background because there's so damn many of them there's nothing to contrast them with.

The bigger problem is that Tony does not know who to feature heavily or who to push as a star. Hangman failed in the main event. Sammy failed as a babyface. Orange Cassidy will never be a top talent. Daniel Garcia and Wheeler Yuta don't stand out at all. He got lucky with Hook because Hook is a prodigy but even he was nearly hampered by Danhausen, and we'll see how sustained his push is.

Meanwhile no Wardlow on the show for the second week in a row despite him being a ratings draw for women. No Miro. But they'll put Tony Nese on instead, even if it is just to lose.

Honestly, I think I'm done watching weekly for a little while. We'll see what the All Out card starts looking like in a few weeks but I'm losing interest. The sad conclusion is that this company will never be a legitimate mainstream competitor as long as Tony Khan is in charge of how these shows look. He just doesn't get it. He should hire a good booker and just stick to the business side, but his pride will get in the way. It sucks because all the pieces for it to be that competitor are there, but Tony can't and won't figure out how to put the puzzle together.

Here's hoping Triple H steps up to the plate and forces AEW to be at its best again. Triple H had a disadvantage in the Wednesday Night Wars since AEW was new, but that was also when AEW was at its best despite its far worse roster. Tony can't be the babyface to Vince's heel anymore, so hopefully we'll see that level of quality again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Everyone knows who's going over. Just like everyone knew Mox was going over. Everyone knew Rosa was going over. Everyone knew Swerve was going over. There's never any upsets or twists and turns. It's just a bunch of wrestling moves. It's boring.





RainmakerV2 said:


> Then they have this guy who just jobbed to Wheeler Yuta beat one of their only draws in his return match LOL wtf my God


a snapshot in time on why you’ll never please the peanut gallery

keep booking for the fans Tony - its all good xD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> Um... yeah! We need more wrestlers like Danielson and less like Garcia!


they are literally almost the same person

edit) oh, you were sarcastic


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> a snapshot in time on why you’ll never please the peanut gallery
> 
> keep booking for the fans Tony - its all good xD


That's not cool dude that's being annoying. 

As I told you elsewhere other Bryan Danielson fans aren't pleased with Garcia winning so it's not just people bitching for the sake of bitching. It's a divisive booking decision for good reason


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> That's not cool dude that's being annoying.
> 
> As I told you elsewhere other Bryan Danielson fans aren't pleased with Garcia winning so it's not just people bitching for the sake of bitching. It's a divisive booking decision for good reason


what, my pointing out the two posts being contradictory is annoying?

well, then he shouldn’t have posted it, no? There was no scenario there where he would be happy

bryan wins, its predictable / garcia wins its lolgarcia

its silly and it should be open season to point it out


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what, my pointing out the two posts being contradictory is annoying?
> 
> well, then he shouldn’t have posted it, no? There was no scenario there where he would be happy
> 
> ...


Oh I thought you were fan gate keeping. Play on


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Oh I thought you were fan gate keeping. Play on


lol, no - not at all

i was purely giving rainmaker a little stick for the 2 posts


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Show ended up at 6,143 tickets distributed per WrestleTix, which is higher than recently and above average. Was a really lively crowd who got to see a great show.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Who the fuck is Rush? Mox isn't losing the title until Punk returns, boring and predictable. Why is the world champ fighting a no name guy for the title?

Does anyone care about 'Lionheart' Chris Jericho in 2022? Didn't think so.

6-Man tag titles now? Wow, just what AEW needed, more titles.

Even though the FTW title is meaningless and bloats the already bloated title scene in AEW, putting it on Hook was actually a good idea considering who his father is, it makes the title feel interesting for a moment, and gets it off Flex Kavana at the same time.

Yamashita vs Rosa was predictable and a complete trainwreck at the same time. I did enjoy it though to some extent because it was refreshing to see a joshi performer in an AEW ring who carries herself like a star despite clearly having no professional level training and in ring skill. It was a botchfest, and Rosa carried this match surprisingly.

Yamashita is clearly sloppy, slow, untrained and that spinning kick looked like something out of wrestling school tryouts, BUT she has a good look, she came to the ring carrying herself like a real wrestler, something none of the other joshis in AEW have done yet. I wanted to like Miyu in this match, but shes just too untrained to get invested in, and the fact that there was no way Rosa was losing, this wasn't very good overall. Miyu is no Kairi or Io, but with a lot of work and proper training she could possibly be an asset for a major promotion.

For a special episode of Dynamite I would have hoped for Rosa vs Toni, Athena, Kris, Jamie or Britt but this forbidden door stuff still lingers. I'm concerned TK is never going to close that door.

Bryan Danielson having a 15 minute competitive match with the Channing Tatum cosplayer was laughable enough, BRYAN LOST?!!?!? TK does not know how to get people over or make them stars, ugh. Fuck this stupidity.

As expected this was a trainwreck episode of jobbers vs champions.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

otbr87 said:


> Yamashita vs Rosa was predictable and a complete trainwreck at the same time. I did enjoy it though to some extent because it was refreshing to see a joshi performer in an AEW ring who carries herself like a star despite clearly having no professional level training and in ring skill. It was a botchfest, and Rosa carried this match surprisingly.
> 
> Yamashita is clearly sloppy, slow, untrained and that spinning kick looked like something out of wrestling school tryouts, BUT she has a good look, she came to the ring carrying herself like a real wrestler, something none of the other joshis in AEW have done yet. I wanted to like Miyu in this match, but shes just too untrained to get invested in, and the fact that there was no way Rosa was losing, this wasn't very good overall. Miyu is no Kairi or Io, but with a lot of work and proper training she could possibly be an asset for a major promotion.


You clearly haven't seen her other matches. This match didn't get over because of terrible promotion and not playing to her strengths but she's not "untrained."


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yamashita was trained by Kyohei Mikami, a 26-year pro and good worker. She and Rosa didn't have much chemistry in either match, though their TJPW match was a 6.5/10 compared to last night's 5/10, IMO.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552656554448474113


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Jedah said:


> You clearly haven't seen her other matches. This match didn't get over because of terrible promotion and not playing to her strengths but she's not "untrained."


She certainly looked untrained in both of these matches. She could benefit from working with professionals cause theres something there. Yeah, AEW didn't promote anything or tell us who she is, that's nothing new but the issue wasn't only with that, her performance was atrocious in both matches with Rosa, with this one being worse. When Rosa looks great, that isn't a good sign.

I do like how Miyu carried herself to the ring though. No bad comedy or unbelievable lack of intensity/star power bs that all the joshis employed by AEW struggle with. I'd gladly trade Riho, Maki, Shida, Emi and Yuka all together for Miyu with some more training. At least she has something.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Miyu Yamashita vs Thunder Rosa for The AEW Women's...


I told you Maki Itoh would be the most successful one and she always pops a rating and trends on Twitter! Yes, because Maki Itoh actually gets how to create a unique character for herself and create buzz vs just doing a bunch of movez and dress like everyone else.




www.wrestlingforum.com





Watch the matches in this thread when you have the time and then come back and say she's "untrained."

Instead of starting the match hot they were just trading holds on top of people not knowing who she was. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Yamashita was trained by Kyohei Mikami, a 26-year pro and good worker. She and Rosa didn't have much chemistry in either match, though their TJPW match was a 6.5/10 compared to last night's 5/10, IMO.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552656554448474113


pair Miyu with Riho, Shida or Kris to see shit go down

I've started to see more and more of Kobra Moon in Thunder lately - ie> not as good as she think she is


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

otbr87 said:


> She certainly looked untrained in both of these matches. She could benefit from working with professionals cause theres something there. Yeah, AEW didn't promote anything or tell us who she is, that's nothing new but the issue wasn't only with that, her performance was atrocious in both matches with Rosa, with this one being worse. When Rosa looks great, that isn't a good sign.
> 
> I do like how Miyu carried herself to the ring though. No bad comedy or unbelievable lack of intensity/star power bs that all the joshis employed by AEW struggle with. I'd gladly trade Riho, Maki, Shida, Emi and Yuka all together for Miyu with some more training. At least she has something.


I've seen Miyu wrestle far less experienced wrestlers - some were no more than six months into their career, hardly veterans - than Thunder Rosa and she has never looked sloppy or uncoordinated in any of them, even if the match wasn't that good, she looked like a pro. And she didn't here. Thunder Rosa was the obvious problem of the match, constantly moving out of position when Miyu was able to do a move, messing up the spot entirely. Miyu is the one doing it so she looks bad but it was mostly Rosa not having a clue what to do or how to position herself. Thunder Rosa has had this problem in several other matches. This isn't an isolated incident. It's easy to say someone looked untrained when you aren't familiar with them but almost everyone who is familiar with her instantly recognised the problem and it definitely wasn't Miyu Yamashita, who is nothing but consistent. Thunder Rosa was the problem.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> More in-depth recap:
> 
> 1. Mox vs. Rush was great until Andrade came. High intensity stuff, though I'm getting bored with him bleeding in every match, as I'm getting bored with blood in AEW in general. It's used too often to have any shock value most of the time. Jericho's promo was OK.
> 
> ...


Nah, AEW is already firing at all cylinders while being around their best, and the show last night was a great success quality-wise 

We're pretty much indifferent to your viewing habits since you'll make miss out on these entertaining episodes coming up shortly, and you're completely wrong about Tony Khan having to be 'forced' to compete with Triple H since there's no need to do that at all because he's also a good booker 

Tony Nese is cool to be on TV. Plus, it's not the end of the world that Wardlow wasn't on Dynamites last night. It's no big deal.

Good wrestling matches matter btw. Daniel Garcia getting a well-deserved victory over Bryan Danielson last night is a big example of that 

For the record, if you paid attention to the show, you would've actually seen Miyu Yamashita getting a promo package for her previous match against Thunder Rosa in Japan.

I'm not sure why you're acting like Miro vs Malakai Black isn't already an exciting match-up.

Swerve Strickland and Keith Les are honestly involved in a fun program together.

Plus, what are you even talking about? 😂

Jungle Boy's explanation of why Luchasaurus protected Christian Cage for around a month was great because it actually made a lot of sense. You're just frustrated by this because you wanted Jungle Boy to remain solo. The hot feud with Jungle Boy vs Christian Cage is pretty damn good btw, and it's surely not cold at all.

Hopefully, they continue this thrilling feud between BCC/Eddie Kingston vs JAS for as long as possible. All Out sounds like a good time to close this good chapter to their lengthy storyline!

Jon Moxley can bleed as much as he wants too since he's a tough badass on TV. Chris Jericho's promo was pretty damn good. The trios tag title is a welcome addition to the product btw, especially when it means that Kenny Omega and the Undisputed Elite will return in order to have even more TV time.

Overall, nah, Dynamite was great TV this week 🔥


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> pair Miyu with Riho, Shida or Kris to see shit go down
> 
> I've started to see more and more of Kobra Moon in Thunder lately - ie> not as good as she think she is


Fuck I hated the snake stable. The only good thing was ironically luchasaurus as a snake monster


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, AEW is already firing at all cylinders while being around their best, and the show last night was a great success quality-wise
> 
> We're pretty much indifferent to your viewing habits since you'll make miss out on these entertaining episodes coming up shortly, and you're completely wrong about Tony Khan having to be 'forced' to compete with Triple H since there's no need to do that at all because he's also a good booker
> 
> ...


I know, you'll eat up whatever Tony gives you without a thought, but I'd at least think that whatever gloss remained from the JAS/Kingston story would be gone after last week. Apparently not.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Fuck I hated the snake stable. The only good thing was ironically luchasaurus as a snake monster


yeah, snake stable sucked balls - and Kobra was green AF

she's still not as seasoned as she likes to believe i think


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MC said:


> I've seen Miyu wrestle far less experienced wrestlers - some were no more than six months into their career, hardly veterans - than Thunder Rosa and she has never looked sloppy or uncoordinated in any of them, even if the match wasn't that good, she looked like a pro. And she didn't here. Thunder Rosa was the obvious problem of the match, constantly moving out of position when Miyu was able to do a move, messing up the spot entirely. Miyu is the one doing it so she looks bad but it was mostly Rosa not having a clue what to do or how to position herself. Thunder Rosa has had this problem in several other matches. This isn't an isolated incident. It's easy to say someone looked untrained when you aren't familiar with them but almost everyone who is familiar with her instantly recognised the problem and it definitely wasn't Miyu Yamashita, who is nothing but consistent. Thunder Rosa was the problem.


i think Miyu would normally call the match and Thunder called this

hometown champion calling the match rights? I dunno

All that being said - clear miscomms in this


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

MC said:


> I've seen Miyu wrestle far less experienced wrestlers - some were no more than six months into their career, hardly veterans - than Thunder Rosa and she has never looked sloppy or uncoordinated in any of them, even if the match wasn't that good, she looked like a pro. And she didn't here. Thunder Rosa was the obvious problem of the match, constantly moving out of position when Miyu was able to do a move, messing up the spot entirely. Miyu is the one doing it so she looks bad but it was mostly Rosa not having a clue what to do or how to position herself. Thunder Rosa has had this problem in several other matches. This isn't an isolated incident. It's easy to say someone looked untrained when you aren't familiar with them but almost everyone who is familiar with her instantly recognised the problem and it definitely wasn't Miyu Yamashita, who is nothing but consistent. Thunder Rosa was the problem.


Exactly. This has been a consistent problem with Thunder Rosa this year. The lights out match with Baker last year (which is the only reason she's been pushed to the title) was the fluke, not the rule.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought it was a fine show overall.

1). Moxley gave a great promo ("Last survivor of the Hart Dungeon"), and I also think Jericho should defeat Moxley. Punk vs Jericho, with the typical face vs heel formula, works better than Punk vs Moxley

2). Dante and Sammy had a good match. I feel that Sammy should have won by cheating though

3). I totally missed that Count Dracula-wrestler. I stepped away for a bit, and then Starks was pinning him when I got back. I'm not sure about this Hook guy: that hairstyle is too metrosexual

4). I did not like the Jungle Boy promo. My biggest complaint is the way he sounded like some adolescent who just learned some cuss words, the way he was saying "chit," "pussy-azz," "bitch" etc. I also cannot take any feud seriously when of the participants is named "Jungle Boy," coming out to that "oOooooh ooooh ooohh" entrance music. Christian is doing great, but I don't dig Jungle Boy here

5). Why is AEW introducing yet another belt! A trios title now. C'mon dude

6). Rosa and the Japanese chick had an OK match, with a predictable ending. The problem is that the crowd was silent when the Japanese girl came out because they don't know her. At the very least, the match helped make Rosa and her title look more important, which was badly needed

7). I'm not sure why they had the Swerve Strickland handicap match there

8). Very surprised that Bryan lost, but I'll wait before passing criticism. Daniel Garcia is 23 years old, so they probably see something in him. I wouldn't be surprised if Bryan insisted on putting over Garcia. The match itself was good


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, AEW is already firing at all cylinders while being around their best, and the show last night was a great success quality-wise
> 
> We're pretty much indifferent to your viewing habits since you'll make miss out on these entertaining episodes coming up shortly, and you're completely wrong about Tony Khan having to be 'forced' to compete with Triple H since there's no need to do that at all because he's also a good booker
> 
> ...


We aren't indifferent to differing opinions. You are. 

Jedahs opinions/criticisms are no less valid just because you loved everything. And love everything that Tony's doing.

Don't gatekeep. It's the exact reason I threw pippen out. Be a mark all you want, like everything I don't care but don't gatekeep and try to imply jedah is any less of a fan because he isn't wetting himself over Garcia winning or practising his Adam Cole Bay bays for next week's UE homecoming.

Especially when Jedah is always fair and doesn't bitch for the sake of it


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, AEW is already firing at all cylinders while being around their best, and the show last night was a great success quality-wise
> 
> We're pretty much indifferent to your viewing habits since you'll make miss out on these entertaining episodes coming up shortly, and you're completely wrong about Tony Khan having to be 'forced' to compete with Triple H since there's no need to do that at all because he's also a good booker
> 
> ...


I’d actually wondered before if you were a serious poster or just a troll. 

Thanks for clearing that up. 👍


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I thought this was a great dynamite. 

I liked the opening match with Rush and Moxley. It put Rush over, my only gripe is why after having a record of 1-0 did he qualify to wrestle Moxley? And Moxley has never interacted with Rush before. Andrade and the feud with Penta and Fenix never ends. Good match competitive but Rush is now 1-1 so he's 50/50 already. 

I'd never thought I'd say this but I'm excited for Chris Jericho and Moxley a match 2 years in the making and it's about time Jericho stopped doing awful comedy bullshit and compete for the title. That main event match should do a big number for AEW. 

My man Ricky Starks fantastic video package and he beats danhausen easily, favouring the neck. The crowd chanted Hook and Hook comes out, love Hook I would of liked more conflict with Taz on commentary with his son and a member of his team fighting. This could of been built a bit better here but again there was no hatred. Hook taps Starks out and they shake hands fine. 

Love Hook and Starks. Then Starks cuts a promo and with no warning Hobbs attacks Starks ending this fantastic screen partnership too early. Just like the acclaimed and ass boys a few weeks prior. Why do the turn? Why would Hobbs turn? why couldn't they of won the belts yet the likes of Jungle Boy (more on him later) and Lucha have. I don't get it BUT I didn't see it coming and the fan in me loved it. 

I just don't know now who they'd book to win this feud. What could of been done better was Taz going nuts on commentary and coming to the ring and go wtf Hobbs. And check on Ricky's condition. Instead Hobbs does a mean pose and straight away to the acclaimed doing a rap. I would of liked that turn to be milked more, let Hobbs get out of the ring and show him being booed and Taz looking confused. 

Always happy to see Dante Martin showcased more and Sammy Guevara. It was mentioned on commentary that this was Sammy's first singles match since April? Fucking hell 😂 both good athletes here the beat down was a bit OTT and fucking hell Eddie Kingston and Ortiz and Soho comes out. So Eddie is now feuding still with the Jericho appreciation Society again. Fuck. 


Jungle Boy ive been critical of Jungle Boy ever since he was labelled a pillar and he has said he hates doing promos. His promo was outstanding had energy and was offensive as it should of been considering Christian has been mentioning his dead father. Jungle Boy came across like a star and got over. No longer cute and loveable now the guy has an edge. 

Swerve Scott vs Tony Nese and Mark sterling, now I know why Keith Lee was at the back to get attacked by Josh woods. But why would Tony Khan kayfabe book swerve at a disadvantage 2 against 1? Tony is a neutral GM why would he stack the deck so to speak and ban Keith Lee from ringside? What did Keith Lee do to deserve that? The match was ok for what it was. And it looks like Tony Nese teaming up with Josh woods. Tony Nese doesn't click at all, great look great athlete but doesn't connect with the crowd and that's on him, as he had the same issues on 205 live, not a WWE problem. 

The main event wow. You've put Daniel Garcia over now it's time to push the guy now as a major star. He's beat one of the biggest guys in the company kayfabe concussion and Hager's help. I thought Garcia had no chance and said in a previous post AEW needs to stop booking 15 minute matches with an obvious winner. We needed a big result a shocking result and we got it. They need to push Garcia now as a legitimate threat to anybody. Because his record I think was something like 25-14 going in is not good enough. In fact I don't remember the guy ever winning a match with a finishing move. He probably should of beat Yuta at the weekend. 

VT on Pac when is he ever going to be on dynamite defending the belt?? 

Trios belts? Groan another belt to fight about. 

No Wardlow second week in a row or FTR. 

Jay lethal then said Joe used an illegal chokehold and then wanted to speak about more 'pressing matters' here comes the best friends and Cassidy 😂😂 fucking hell. Sonja Dutt to do the job to Cassidy I'm guessing without checking spoilers. 

I liked the energy on dynamite the suprise turn although not sure why they did it with Hobbs. 

The making of Jungle boy and Daniel Garcia. 

The return of Bryan Danielson. 

This was one of their better shows enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552656554448474113



So refreshing to see a company get behind their young wrestlers. Give them rope to grow into something special.. there may be some mistakes along the way but this is life. 

Between JB, Garcia, Wardlow, team Taz and Brodie King. A lot of homegrown pushes are occurring. Exciting times.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Of those images, Hook, Starks, and Hobbs I am definitely excited about. Jungle Boy remains to be seen. As I said, just throwing clever one liners out there doesn't make for more than a temporary pop. Luchasaurus' sudden about-face has really set this story back.

I just don't see it with Garcia. I really don't. He's as generic as they come. I would honestly have given Hook that win next week for a first FTW defense.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Moxley/Rush was as hard hitting as expected. Really enjoying Rush's work in AEW so far. He definitely took full advantage of the spot given. Looks like Mox was opened up the hard way. Andrade didn't need to interfere but with the Lucha Bros coming out too, it didn't take away from the match. Moxley's promo post match was stellar as always, I've been waiting for him to cut a promo like the one he cut last night since becoming interim World Champion. Jericho vs Moxley II is a good main event to book for Quake at the Lake.

Starks vs Danheusen was a squash as it should have been, but it was only leading to HOOK coming out and ending his FTW title reign. This was booked to ABSILUTE PERFECTION and felt really organic. HOOK's pop was immense and Starks tapping out was the right move. This is HOOK's biggest win to date and it was essentially a squash. The kid has the aura, the looks, and the booking to be a major star in the future. Hobbs clobbered the fuck out of Ricky with that clothesline lol, looked hella stiff. Stark's going babyface is exactly what's needed for him to finally get the push that so many think he deserves. I'm here for it.

Guevara and Dante had a solid high flyers match. Really liked the sequence at the end. Not really liking Anna Jay being aligned with JAS though, doesn't really make sense past the fact that she is friends with Tay Conti, I think she would be better utilized in the Jungle Boy/Christian angle.

Speaking of Jungle Boy, he cut the promo of his life last night. The first line when he called Christian a pussy popped me lol. Wasn't expecting that from innocent ol' Jungle Boy. Good to see him show that fire. Great delivery, awesome punchlines, and an energy that could be felt by everyone. Still not sure what's going on with Luchasaurus, we could be getting another heel turn as he hasn't said a word for one, and he's still wearing all black. We'll see how it plays out but Jungle Boy really brought it tonight.

The Swerve match was useless. Let's end this ASAP and get Swerve in our Glory in a real title program please. I'd have them go over RedDragon first.

Enjoyed Rosa vs Miyu, but it wasn't as good as their first match. What I do love is that Thunder Rosa has been getting ample TV time lately, and everyone knows how much I mark for La Mera Mera  That's all I want. Thunder Rosa on TV. The womens division is not booked very well, but at least I can count on Rosa to not shit the bed in ring every time she's out there like Britt did. Nice tag match booked for next week too. Tony shows again that he definitely listens to the fans because Rosa has had a much higher presence since all the complaints.

Fuck YES to Trios Titles!! With Buddy Matthews out, they can't crown the HOB first, so all roads look like Hangman/Young Bucks vs Omega/Good Brothers in the finals, which I'm fine with. The HOB's promo towards Miro and Darby was also enjoyable. But I do have to say that I don't like the fact that Miro is involved with them at the same time Darby is. Kind of dilutes things. The fantasy booker in me would have Sting join the HOB temporarily. He's been black misted, so Sting should show his "corrupt" side and turn on Darby. Sting aligns with the House and Darby enlists The Redeemer's help to get Sting back to purity, which eventually happens down the line. Sting would be the first to "break the curse". Would be incredible. Then they can book Black vs Sting as Sting's first singles match, which they have been teasing. Black wins and Darby goes over Black in the end. This elevates HOB, gets Darby back to prominence, and keeps Miro in a high level storyline.

LOVED the main event. Garcia going over was the right move. Bryan is not hurt by this whatsoever and Garcia is seen as more credible. TK is gradually building new stars every week. Just last night we had Garcia and Rush both elevated in the eyes of most fans. HOOK elevated. Starks elevated. TK is investing in the future and some on here are too blind to see that because they are not fans of the booking decisions happening in the moment. People complain about everything being so predicable but when TK does things that are unexpected, people whine because it wasn't what they wanted. This may not result in a significant push right out the gate but my perception of Garcia is different now and I know to take him a lot more seriously. They see a lot in the kid as do I. This will open the door to Garcia getting more wins, but not to the point of winning singles gold just yet, which is fine by me. Great storytelling within the confines of the match too. Bryan essentially concusses himself in kayfabe again, gets dropped on his head on concrete, then has his leg pulled by Hager before passing out. Heavy protection here and a win that Garcia needed. I like the call. This will probably bring out a more aggressive side of Bryan, as he passed out at DON too.

Really good show last night. Next week doesn't look that great so far though.

*Overall: 8.5/10*


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Starks cut a freaking promo right before Hobbs laid him out. 

That was some fire from Stroke Daddy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Starks is gonna be a mega over babbyface when all is said and done

he can go on the mic, in the ring - he has the taunts, catchphrases and poses - dude is gonna be money


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, AEW is already firing at all cylinders while being around their best, and the show last night was a great success quality-wise
> 
> We're pretty much indifferent to your viewing habits since you'll make miss out on these entertaining episodes coming up shortly, and you're completely wrong about Tony Khan having to be 'forced' to compete with Triple H since there's no need to do that at all because he's also a good booker
> 
> ...


Do you just copy/paste your weekly review from your „post folder“ and just change the names? Because really it feels like this every week.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Starks is gonna be a mega over babbyface when all is said and done
> 
> he can go on the mic, in the ring - he has the taunts, catchphrases and poses - dude is gonna be money


And he will do this under HHH in WWE in a couple of years


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> And he will do this under HHH in WWE in a couple of years


Papa TK will hand HHH a star - and we will all go over to the WWE section and say 'why are you signing all these ex-AEW guys' 

loll


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Just finished the Dutt/Lethal promo. Anyone else feel like Jay Lethal sounds like Dave Chappelle and Dutt like Kevin Hart. That trio can be money.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Scuba Steve said:


> Starks cut a freaking promo right before Hobbs laid him out.
> 
> That was some fire from Stroke Daddy.


Easily the best part of last night's show. I just hope the story actually gets the attention it deserves and doesn't fade into the background.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Had to watch HOOK/Starks again just. Perfection. The pop when HOOK comes out and then when he wins is just too sweet.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Strap a rocket, he could be the next big babyface of AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552564712902049792
This storyline cycle has some pretty meaty programs now.

Jericho (JAS) vs. Mox (BCC)
Christian vs. Jungle Boy
Starks vs. Hobbs
Darby vs. Brody (HoB)
Lucha Brothers vs. La Faccion

Starks vs. Hobbs and Christian vs. JB are the type of feuds you really want on your midcard as they have some history and feeling to them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Strap a rocket, he could be the next big babyface of AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552564712902049792
> ...


can’t think why they gave us 2 shit episodes just to deliver this gold


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Strap a rocket, he could be the next big babyface of AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552564712902049792
> ...


Next July when Discovery runs Shark Week like they do every year, AEW needs to counter program with *Starks Week.* 

I'm serious too.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Given how awful the great wrestler Garcia is on the mic, you´d think he´d at least have the human decency to not botch every sharpshooter. Stu Hart would probably have thrown his ass out of the Dungeon in 30 seconds after breaking both his legs without a car.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Garcia is like a charisma black hole. He could stand next to concrete pillar and you would notice the pillar first.

Why not have Wardlow squash Bryan instead? Someone that was supposed to be given this big push but was dropped suddenly.

I also wonder if AEW has a producer for matches because Rosa vs that joshi stunk. If they have a producer they suck, or have translation issues.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Papa TK will hand HHH a star - and we will all go over to the WWE section and say 'why are you signing all these ex-AEW guys'
> 
> loll


And I will welcome you over there with as much love as you deserve 😘


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Moxley/Rush was as hard hitting as expected. Really enjoying Rush's work in AEW so far. He definitely took full advantage of the spot given. Looks like Mox was opened up the hard way. Andrade didn't need to interfere but with the Lucha Bros coming out too, it didn't take away from the match. Moxley's promo post match was stellar as always, I've been waiting for him to cut a promo like the one he cut last night since becoming interim World Champion. Jericho vs Moxley II is a good main event to book for Quake at the Lake.
> 
> Starks vs Danheusen was a squash as it should have been, but it was only leading to HOOK coming out and ending his FTW title reign. This was booked to ABSILUTE PERFECTION and felt really organic. HOOK's pop was immense and Starks tapping out was the right move. This is HOOK's biggest win to date and it was essentially a squash. The kid has the aura, the looks, and the booking to be a major star in the future. Hobbs clobbered the fuck out of Ricky with that clothesline lol, looked hella stiff. Stark's going babyface is exactly what's needed for him to finally get the push that so many think he deserves. I'm here for it.
> 
> ...


I know I can have a rational discussion with you and you will understand I mean no malicious intent.

I am going to focus on one part of your post and I am going to write according to how it is rattling in my brain;

Congratulations on you and everyone getting Rosa on the show. By getting the champ on the show, you have now eliminated any woman who could have become #1 contender by having matches on TV like they were doing before. Now they have to be determined on the Dark shows and I guess Rampage. Going by that information, it would seem Julia Hart would be the next #1 contender for All Out.

Now let's focus on this notion the women's division isn't booked well narrative, let's book a second women's match, which segment would you remove to fit in another women's match? 

I think I can answer this one this week, if you don't mind; The Swerve match. So you we are taking a week of build off for the Tag Team champions towards All Out. Would they be on next week? Then what do take off next week? and so on week after week to get your two women's matches?

We get complaints when certain acts are not featured on TV as much as people think they should be (Andrade, Miro, Darby and Sting, House of Black, etc)

As you know Tony rotates his roster, putting two women's matches every week will make that rotation even steeper.

I will end with making it clear, I enjoy women's wrestling, so if Tony wants to add more women's match I am fine with that. I just know the bitching about why is this person and this person not on TV is going to happen and their will be those who advocated for two women's matches in that group.

You're response?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I know I can have a rational discussion with you and you will understand I mean no malicious intent.
> 
> I am going to focus on one part of your post and I am going to write according to how it is rattling in my brain;
> 
> ...


i think women’s tag matches are 100% the answer - you can build a challenger out of those and feature more women

getting them ring ready and some shine

its not a fluke that some of the latest decent women’s matches were tags


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Garcia cut a good promo last night. He was confident with a clear focus on his opponent. He wasn’t funny or using catchphrases though. There are more wrestling personality types besides funny badass or cheap heat heels.

The Rosa vs. Yamashita match was not memorable at all unfortunately. How anyone could think she was untrained is a big mystery to me. The match just didn’t click between them last night. I know most here are raised on WWE but the opposite of their style is certainly not “untrained”. If anything they just lacked any sort of chemistry. That doesn’t mean she was poorly trained or untrained at all. It means they haven’t been linked or trained together the way regular opponents or teammates usually appear. 

Thunder Rosa is just so lukewarm right now. She doesn’t gel with most opponents lately. Maybe she is injured like she was after she won the title. She had several good matches before the lights out match with Britt last year. She had better promos before winning the title as well. There are more levels to wrestling besides simply sucking, ruling and “meh” levels. It makes it difficult to know what fans are actually saying when every week their thoughts are so cut and paste.

Garcia is obviously doing a different kind of Sharpshooter. His move is not unlike Miro’s camel clutch variant.

The word “different” is not meant to be synonymous with the word “bad”. If it was that way Miro would be getting a lot more complaints about his finish than he currently has been receiving for his matches. If I just said confidently that Miro couldn’t do his finish properly I would rightfully be corrected by Miro’s fans online.

Do people honestly want AEW to tell them what to think about a wrestler? Would a narrated clip really tell you more than Excalibur, JR, Jericho, Caprice Coleman or Taz when those same announcers saying much the same with the same wrestler doing the same moves? It sure looks like some of you like to mock fans who you think just go along with every storyline as it has been presented for viewers to follow along at home.

We are all our own version of wrestling fan. Most of us don’t just cheer and boo every wrestler that AEW wants us to. When fans online do go along with the promotion’s narrative they get called out as mindless drones.

I definitely don’t want AEW,WWE or whoever else completely “controlling the narrative”. When promotions tell me why I should care for someone I can’t really just follow their vision. I like who I like. Wrestling hasn’t been a reliable voice for how I enjoy wrestling past my twelfth birthday at the latest. I think many here likely feel the same when they watch, whatever they are watching, whenever they choose to watch.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think women’s tag matches are 100% the answer - you can build a challenger out of those and feature more women
> 
> getting them ring ready and some shine
> 
> its not a fluke that some of the latest decent women’s matches were tags


No you can't, tag matches count towards the tag team rankings or the overall rankings since their is no titles.... Yet.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I know I can have a rational discussion with you and you will understand I mean no malicious intent.
> 
> I am going to focus on one part of your post and I am going to write according to how it is rattling in my brain;
> 
> ...












Based on the rankings, it doesn't seem like Julia has racked up enough wins to be ranked as of yet, but yes most of the rankings have been tallied on Dark and Elevation because there's simply not enough time to get everyone winning on TV every week. 

Personally I would keep the same structure, only one women's match per show. One on Wednesday, one on Friday. No need for more given AEW's roster depth on the men's side. But the champion's presence whenever she's NOT wrestling should still be felt, which wasn't the case with Rosa at first. Britt Baker didn't wrestle every week, but she was on almost every show burying everyone verbally. I think booking the women's division better would be about showcasing the best talent in actual storylines on Dynamite, while ensuring that your champion's presence is always strong. AEW has shown glimmers of this in the past but seemed to have gone backwards for a little. I think things are getting better again as there are 3 separate women's feuds ongoing, but the in ring quality isn't always there. 

I love the rotating roster personally, but I don't think the rotation of talent is the problem with AEW's women's division, its more so that the talent itself isn't very good. That goes for almost all US professional wrestling honestly.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Starks is gonna be a mega over babbyface when all is said and done
> 
> he can go on the mic, in the ring - he has the taunts, catchphrases and poses - dude is gonna be money


Starks' promo was at a level that actually had me listening in for some kind of an "Austin 3:16" phrase for the fans to organically latch onto 

He's certainly panning for gold with performances like that


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

@LifeInCattleClass 

Quake by the Lake, Mox vs Jericho…this shit Is ending with Kenny sneaking up behind a victorious Mox, recreating Mox’s debut in reverse, right?

Sets up Omega to win the title from Mox, face a returning Punk, and lose due to interference from…Will Ospreay.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So apparently Dante Martin was on crutches after the show. You could easily spot the part where he hurt his knee, one of his two-footed landings from very high. Hopefully it's nothing as serious as what his brother has been through.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> So apparently Dante Martin was on crutches after the show. You could easily spot the part where he hurt his knee, one of his two-footed landings from very high. Hopefully it's nothing as serious as what his brother has been through.


That means he hit that Spanish fly on one leg. Wow.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Based on the rankings, it doesn't seem like Julia has racked up enough wins to be ranked as of yet, but yes most of the rankings have been tallied on Dark and Elevation because there's simply not enough time to get everyone winning on TV every week.
> 
> Personally I would keep the same structure, only one women's match per show. One on Wednesday, one on Friday. No need for more given AEW's roster depth on the men's side. But the champion's presence whenever she's NOT wrestling should still be felt, which wasn't the case with Rosa at first. Britt Baker didn't wrestle every week, but she was on almost every show burying everyone verbally. I think booking the women's division better would be about showcasing the best talent in actual storylines on Dynamite, while ensuring that your champion's presence is always strong. AEW has shown glimmers of this in the past but seemed to have gone backwards for a little. I think things are getting better again as there are 3 separate women's feuds ongoing, but the in ring quality isn't always there.
> 
> I love the rotating roster personally, but I don't think the rotation of talent is the problem with AEW's women's division, its more so that the talent itself isn't very good. That goes for almost all US professional wrestling honestly.


So first part, those rankings, which are for this week, can you tell me the rankings for the last week of August before All Out and that Julia isn't in the Top 5? I also said 'It would seem' based on the current projectory.

Second part, if you are okay with the one match per show and know the skill level is below par for most of the division is then how do you show how the division is being 'booked better?' 

Because the way social media and Twitter interpret that is putting more than one women's match on the shows. The same who tear down and mock and make memes of the matches of these women when they don't have 'perfect matches' I might add. 

Who do they think they are helping by doing that?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Hobbs turn was so fucking good. So unexpected.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> So first part, those rankings, which are for this week, can you tell me the rankings for the last week of August before All Out and that Julia isn't in the Top 5? I also said 'It would seem' based on the current projectory.
> 
> Second part, if you are okay with the one match per show and know the skill level is below par for most of the division is then how do you show how the division is being 'booked better?'
> 
> ...


It would seem that way you're correct. I doubt they'd give her that big of a spot though so they'd probably just stop booking her to win matches if she gets too high up. Personally I'm thinking they start to heat up Jamie Hayter soon so that she's ranked in time. At least I hope.

As far as your second question, they just need to form a work-rate baseline. Most of the division is below average yeah, but there are women that are above average.

Thunder Rosa
Kris Statlander
Athena
Britt Baker
Toni Storm
Hikaru Shida
Riho
Serena Deeb
Jamie Hayter

The above women are more than capable of being that baseline weekly. These are the women who should be rotated often, with the rest of the women rotated every now and then. Being that Dynamite books one women's match per week, there are plenty of combinations there. Then you have Thunder Rosa or whoever the champion is at the time at the forefront of that. It still won't be "great", but certainly better.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Give me more Starks damn it


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> It would seem that way you're correct. I doubt they'd give her that big of a spot though so they'd probably just stop booking her to win matches if she gets too high up. Personally I'm thinking they start to heat up Jamie Hayter soon so that she's ranked in time. At least I hope.
> 
> As far as your second question, they just need to form a work-rate baseline. Most of the division is below average yeah, but there are women that are above average.
> 
> ...


How do you please the group who want more than one match on the shows and declare Tony 'hates' women's wrestling? 

Can you do that other than giving them more than one match? Do you think you're idea above would satisfy them? 

Or do you ignore them for now like Tony is doing and wait for the greener women to get more experience and reps in the ring?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I just got back from a camping trip and got caught up. Thought Dynamite was a good show but man JR is the drizzling shits. He doesn't even know Chris Jericho or Bryan Danielson's names and is constantly breaking kayfabe...


----------

